# Amore è/o abitudine ...



## Carola (27 Settembre 2015)

*Amore è/o abitudine ...*

L altra sera si parlava tra amiche 
Donne 
8 presenti 
6 hanno tradito
Un paio di queste dopo essere state tradite quindi una sorta di ripicca ma ora tradiscono con gran disonvoltura quando capita senza sensi di colpa alcuno
Una per amore nel Senso che si è innsmorata di un altro uomo 
Due ( me compresa) per un mix di cose : solitudine curiosità crisi dovuta a matrimonio stanco sesso tiepido caratteri diversi anche noia ( non il mio caso)

Nessuna tranne una si è separata 
In un paio di casi l accaduto e'venuto  a galla una ha confessato una è stata pinzata
Le altre due vivono un matrimonio come tante con  le inevitabili difficoltà non si dicono innamorate dopo 15 anni e'forse assurdo pretenderlo ancora ma non credono tradirebbero mai anche se ammettono occasione mai successa o mai dato modo che accadesse 
Pensieri su altri desiderio di altri si certo 

Sono sempre più convinta che l amore possa non finire ma che sia la passione ad essere tempo determinato e quando va bene si trasforma in affetto profondo condivisione nido per i figli tutto anche bello è accettabile 
Ma credo sia una forzatura bella e buona scegliete una persona a 25 anni e continuare a sceglierla dopo ..sarebbe bello ma non ne conosco una che una di coppia così felice


Ma allora ...bah... Coppie felici nel
Senso pure del termine innamorate e che si desiderano sempre c'è ne saranno??

Esisteranno o no?
O si sta insieme poi per tanti motivi tutti molto validi ma anche dovuti alla gestione ai figli al mutuo alla paura al timore di ricominciare e di affidarsi ad un altra persona

Vedo tanti 40/50 enni in crisi e Soptutto donne e mamme sino a poco tempo prima ben lontane Dall idea del tradimento che per anni si sono dedicate al lavoro alla famiglia incastrando più pezzi e poi ... Rifiorite grazie ad un nuovo uomo 

Non capisco...dove sta l errore se c'è un errore o si cambia si cresce e nulla e per sempre ..
Insom ci si dovrebbe scegliere e riscegliere invece subentrano altri fattori meno romantici o passionali ma più di abitudine affetto sicurezza cos'è un po distanti dall idea di amore passionale che tanto ci piace


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2015)

È capitato anche a me di trovarmi a una cena così. Ne avevo parlato con mio marito. Poi ha avuto una storia con una delle traditrici presenti alla cena che mi aveva colpita perché lei era innamorata del marito.

Per me dipende da aspettative irrealistiche sentimentali e sessuali.
Se c'è l'aspettativa di essere completamente soddisfatte della propria vita perché si riceve tutto quello che si vuole si sarà inevitabilmente delusi.
Non credo neppure che il tradimento soddisfi queste aspettative, ma che sia come uno psicofarmaco che allieva la lieve depressione data dalla delusione.


----------



## Carola (27 Settembre 2015)

azz...però 
Ma infatti chi si professa felice e lo sbandiera ai 4 venti mah...

Io no non ne ho parlato a casa
Una volta l'avrei fatto adesso ho imparato a tenere per me un po di più 

Si credo che tutto non si possa avere e che si abbiano aspettative sempre un po troppo elevate 
Ma anche che a 40 anni si sappia con maggior chiarezza cosa si desidera si cambia proprio tanto crescendo ( o invecchiando )
Tante cose le vivremmo diversamente adesso con maggior consapevolezza ma parlo di scelte in generale  compreso lo scegliere un compagno /a
A me era capitata una cena simile 10 anni fa ed ero sconvolta perché ero innamoratissima di mio marito ...lontana davvero dall idea di un possibile tradimento mio o suo


Sono solo riflessioni comunque 
Buona domenica


----------



## Zod (27 Settembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> azz...però
> Ma infatti chi si professa felice e lo sbandiera ai 4 venti mah...
> 
> Io no non ne ho parlato a casa
> ...


Anni fa il matrimonio era considerato una trappola per l'indole poligama maschile,  che usava spesso tale scusa per giustificare i tradimenti. Oggi il matrimonio ė inadatto anche per le donne, troppo desiderose di vivere esperienze nuove, per accontentarsi sempre dello stesso uomo. In sintesi, meglio non prendere impegni di lungo periodo.


----------



## disincantata (27 Settembre 2015)

A parte la novita' delle prime volte,  poi pure con l'amante si sa come andra', in compenso c'e' meno confidenza se si e' con il marito da decenni.

Personalmente non mi ero mai stancata  annoiata o abituata a mio marito..Mi piaceva la mia vita.
Lui invece ha sbandato.

Uno psichiatra oggi in tv diceva c he e' quasi inevitabile e salutare provare passione e cedere,  e che quasi sempre lo si fa con qualcuno che si frequenta molto da vicino.  Collega vicino di casa amico di famiglia ecc.

IO ho preferito uno che conoscevo si ma non molto, da molto. Che nessuno dei miei conosce.
Pero'  a distanza di due anni, preferisco ancora  mio  marito. Sara' perche' uno di un altra l'avrei evitato come la peste prima.

In questo momento su Rai Uno parlano proprio di tradimenti. 

NEl pubblico quasi tutte tradite....allegria!


----------



## Ingenuo (27 Settembre 2015)

Quando le donne sono tra loro ammettono che si comportano come gli uomini.
D'altronde una scappatella ci sta dopo tanti anni di matrimonio


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2015)

Se le persone, il sesso e i sentimenti sono considerate cose ludiche, così come l'alcol, le varie sostanze, legali o no, viene l'idea che, dopo aver fatto tante cose serie e impegnative, ci si meriti un po' di divertimento.
L'idea che il divertirsi sia un diritto o addirittura un dovere è alla base della società dei consumi.
Ci si domanda come qualcuno possa ancora fare figli. In effetti anche i figli sono deludenti e non sono solo graziosi cuccioligratificanti.


----------



## spleen (27 Settembre 2015)

Credo che socialmente parlando siano venuti a mancare certi fattori, il matrimonio non viene più visto come un obbiettivo, la famiglia non più come una sicurezza contro i rovesci della vita e un "luogo" dove realizzarsi. 
I figli non più come una continuazione fiduciosa del ciclo della vita.
L'individualismo più sfrenato ha sostituito tutto. Quando parliamo di matrimonio e relazioni poniamo al centro della discussione noi stessi, o meglio il nostro ego, la nostra realizzazione, la nostra personalità, tutto il resto gira attorno.
Le nostre convinzioni sono diventate deboli, anacquate, l' orizzonte etico dentro cui ci muoviamo, limitato.
Non riusciamo più a trovare motivi validi per sostenere un sistema di valori sulla famiglia al quale nessuno più ormai crede.
E' paradossale che un tempo si cercassero delle giustificazioni per essere infedeli e oggi invece per essere fedeli, pensiamoci bene.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che socialmente parlando siano venuti a mancare certi fattori, il matrimonio non viene più visto come un obbiettivo, la famiglia non più come una sicurezza contro i rovesci della vita e un "luogo" dove realizzarsi.
> I figli non più come una continuazione fiduciosa del ciclo della vita.
> L'individualismo più sfrenato ha sostituito tutto. Quando parliamo di matrimonio e relazioni poniamo al centro della discussione noi stessi, o meglio il nostro ego, la nostra realizzazione, la nostra personalità, tutto il resto gira attorno.
> Le nostre convinzioni sono diventate deboli, anacquate, l' orizzonte etico dentro cui ci muoviamo, limitato.
> ...



Verissima questa cosa del giustificarsi per l'essere fedeli.


----------



## Carola (27 Settembre 2015)

Vero si
In effetti le due non traditrici parevano quasi giustificarsi che non ....

Io credo che forse una volta essendo più definiti i ruoli e forse sposandosi prima le donne avessero forse un'attitudine diversa più volta al sacrificio 
Mia mamma si è sposata  a 21 anni una bambina se vogliamo e a 23 ha avuto me 
Non ha nemmeno avuto tempo di viaggiare fare disfare eppure non l ho mai sentita lamentarsi x questo pur essendo una donna che ha sempre lavorato emancipata ecc
Eppure molte mie amiche ed io x prima sentiamo ogni tanto la necessità di fuga non per forza con un altro ma di un week end di tempo x noi e a mia mamma o alcune amiche sue pare impossibile questa esigenza come dire hai scelto ora non rompere e pur dandomi una mano se può storce un po il naso 

L altra sera una mi ha detto che quando aveva l amante stava meglio , amante circoscritto non pensava certo a rifarsi una vita ma si prendeva spazi in cui era di nuovo solo lei non lei in funzione di marito figli suoceri capo casa commissioni x tutti 

Io la capisco eh un po la capisco mi  è successa la stessa cosa soptutto quando non riuscivo a condividere la gestione di una famiglia con mio marito
Forse si fanno figli e si mette su famiglia pensando al mulino bianco e poi man mano capisci quanto sia imoegnativo tutto e faticoso 
La famiglia è la cosa più bella del mondo ma grava ancora tanto sulle figure femminili lo vedo ogni giorno anche in contesti dove  il marito e molto presente quindi non solo caso limite tipo il mio

E forse siamo tutti più viziati meno predisposti a voler fare andare le cose o forse solo abbiamo voluto la parità è la gestione di famiglia e lavoro è tosta per cui la tentaz di evadere c 'e '

Poi lato sesso forse una volta si aveva un uomo solo o poco più
La mia generazione ha avuto storie insomma essere fedele tutta una vita e'diffucile 
Per molti e anche molte adesso ..


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2015)

Non solo gli adolescenti ma tutti noi siamo bombardati da una rappresentazione del sesso come una modalità comunicativa come altre. Tipo: vuoi un caffè, una birra, una scopata?
Questa è una rappresentazione ma non è la realtà, almeno non per tutti. 
E banalizzare il sesso poi porta conseguenze.


----------



## Ingenuo (27 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non solo gli adolescenti ma tutti noi siamo bombardati da una rappresentazione del sesso come una modalità comunicativa come altre. Tipo: vuoi un caffè, una birra, una scopata?
> Questa è una rappresentazione ma non è la realtà, almeno non per tutti.
> E banalizzare il sesso poi porta conseguenze.


Il legame col tradimento lo vedo molto labile.


----------



## Zod (27 Settembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Vero si
> In effetti le due non traditrici parevano quasi giustificarsi che non ....
> 
> Io credo che forse una volta essendo più definiti i ruoli e forse sposandosi prima le donne avessero forse un'attitudine diversa più volta al sacrificio
> ...


..e non c'è nemmeno più la mezza stagione..

Si possono trovare mille scuse, ma uomo o donna, tradire resta una gran porcata. Varrebbe quasi la pena renderlo un reato punibile, del resto per chi lo subisce a volte è un dolo pari al lutto.


----------



## Ingenuo (27 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> ..e non c'è nemmeno più la mezza stagione..
> 
> Si possono trovare mille scuse, ma uomo o donna, tradire resta una gran porcata. Varrebbe quasi la pena renderlo un reato punibile, del resto per chi lo subisce a volte è un dolo pari al lutto.


In Afghanistan è un reato punibile.
Giusto per capire la portata di certe affermazioni


----------



## passante (27 Settembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Vero si
> In effetti le due non traditrici parevano quasi giustificarsi che non ....
> 
> Io credo che forse una volta essendo più definiti i ruoli e forse sposandosi prima le donne avessero forse un'attitudine diversa più volta al sacrificio
> ...


che quadro triste, però.


----------



## Carola (28 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> che quadro triste, però.



Un po cinico forse ma abbastanza corrispondente alla realtà che vedo io e gente  ne frequento tanta molti nella fascia 38/50...

Un po triste si è un po deludente
penso che tutti si parta in un legame con le migliori intenzioni poi i fatti gli eventi i cambiamenti anche i figli cambiano certe realtà arricchendo in certi casi innervosendo preoccupando ...la vita da spunto continui X tensioni e bisogna essere bravi a stemperarle insieme e in contemporanra arricchirsi darsi obbiettivi comuni 
Ma Si cambia e mantenere sempre stesse idee e desideri di magari 15 anni prima mica semplice..a volte si cambia insieme 
Spesso no
Credo..
Gran casino i rapporti di coppia gran casino mantenere vivi tutto anche la fedeltà e dire che nel mio giro sono ancora una che ci crede ma è dura


----------



## Carola (28 Settembre 2015)

Ad es quando mio marito ed io stiamo insieme sto bene , mi piace la condivisione il ritrovarsi il sesso è dolce certo meno emozionale ma ci sta
Quando riparte ed d distante e le nostre distanze sono di continenti ore di aereo io dopo un po' mi sento persa sola
Cosa che da giovane nonostante tre figli e lavoro reggevo , pativo ma sapevo bene che tipo di carriera affrontasse mio marito e lo amavo . tantissimo 
Adesso scalpito non ho più pazienza te sei lontano ( x motivi validi x carità ) io soffro io mi guardo intorno flirto ..forse sento di invecchiare sento che gli anni passano che nel mio matrimonio manca quella componente di vicinanza e l amante in tutto questo era il mio giardino segreto è si stavo meglio
Di adesso x dire 
Credo per tanti il tradimento sia proprio un compensare mancanze ( tranne i seriali tipo mio zio 63 enne incallito e credo sessofobico)


----------



## passante (28 Settembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Credo per tanti il tradimento sia proprio un compensare mancanze ( tranne i seriali tipo mio zio 63 enne incallito e credo sessofobico)


dal non essere felici, quindi. ma ho l'impressione che si riveli un falso rimedio, soprattutto se l'insoddisfazione nasce da qualcosa di un po' più profondo...


----------



## Carola (28 Settembre 2015)

Esp mia quando avevo questa storia ero felice 
O meglio a mille 
È una sensazione strana e ti senti pure in colpa ma rinasci abbastanza insomma è non è che fossi nfelice nella mia vita
Pativo  un po certe costruzioni che x carità mi sono scelta matrimonio figli  carriera così come mi sono imposta di poter e saper dare sempre tutto bene mettendomi x prima pressioni addosso
non ero infelice ma pativo la distanza di mio marito e il di te fare tutto da sola , anche li sapevo di aver sposato uno molto preso dalla carriera e lo stimavo per questo ma da lì a vivere da sola no non lo immaginavo e nemmeno di patire così 
Ma infelice no fossi  infelice in maniera cronica mi separerei perché mi conosco cadrei in depressione 
Annoiata stressata stufata da certi ménage isterica lo ammetto ma infelice no
Eppure  quella storia mi diede uno stato di ️Grazia ( che rivedo in donne che stanno vivendo una roba simile
Lo so è moralmente sbagliato tradire so tutto
Eppure dopo anni un eventuale sbandata di mio marito io la perdonerei e lo dicevo in tempi non sospetti 
Io non credo proprio sia fattibile la fedeltà tutta una vita !
Lo credevo a 20 anni anzi lo speravo 
Onestamente a 42 non più ma non solo da un punto di vista sessuale 
Puoi anche amare ma essere incredibilmente attratto anche non fisicamrnte ma dalla testa insomma desiderosa di conoscere meglio un altro O un altra 
E non è già un po tradimento imporsi di non farlo?
Ia inteso non voglio dire Ale' accettiamo e tradiamo solo che l amore totalizzante dura in certi tempo poi subentra altro che non può tenerti al riparo da tentazioni ( poi puoi sempre dire no lo so ma te lo imponi )
Aiuto mi sono incasinata


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che socialmente parlando siano venuti a mancare certi fattori, il matrimonio non viene più visto come un obbiettivo, la famiglia non più come una sicurezza contro i rovesci della vita e un "luogo" dove realizzarsi.
> I figli non più come una continuazione fiduciosa del ciclo della vita.
> L'individualismo più sfrenato ha sostituito tutto. Quando parliamo di matrimonio e relazioni poniamo al centro della discussione noi stessi, o meglio il nostro ego, la nostra realizzazione, la nostra personalità, tutto il resto gira attorno.
> Le nostre convinzioni sono diventate deboli, anacquate, l' orizzonte etico dentro cui ci muoviamo, limitato.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> In Afghanistan è un reato punibile.
> Giusto per capire la portata di certe affermazioni


Quoto


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> ..e non c'è nemmeno più la mezza stagione..
> 
> Si possono trovare mille scuse, ma uomo o donna, tradire resta una gran porcata. Varrebbe quasi la pena renderlo un reato punibile, del resto per chi lo subisce a volte è un dolo pari al lutto.




Ciao


per fortuna è stato abolito come reato a livello penale. Però ha mantenuto una certa importanza su un piano civilistico. Infatti, può essere causa di addebito ... personalmente lo trovo giusto. 


sienne


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Vero si
> In effetti le due non traditrici parevano quasi giustificarsi che non ....
> 
> Io credo che forse una volta essendo più definiti i ruoli e forse sposandosi prima le donne avessero forse un'attitudine diversa più volta al sacrificio
> ...



Non credo fosse molto diverso nei tempi addietro, a livello delle difficoltà che si possono vivere in una coppia.
Non è facile legarsi tutta la vita a una sola persona.
Credo siano cambiati i modelli. A 30 anni una donna era zitella, aveva la necessità di sposarsi prima per avere un suo ruolo sociale e di vivere il matrimonio per tutta la vita per non essere esclusa da un'identità femminile che era equivalente a quella di moglie e madre. A questo si aggiungeva una dipendenza economica che era peculiare delle donne.
Oggi puoi scegliere tra tanti modelli e in ognuno puoi trovare un tuo spazio senza sentirti escluso in alcuna maniera. Sono aumentate le opportunità per ogni singola persona.


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che socialmente parlando siano venuti a mancare certi fattori, il matrimonio non viene più visto come un obbiettivo, la famiglia non più come una sicurezza contro i rovesci della vita e un "luogo" dove realizzarsi.
> I figli non più come una continuazione fiduciosa del ciclo della vita.
> L'individualismo più sfrenato ha sostituito tutto. Quando parliamo di matrimonio e relazioni poniamo al centro della discussione noi stessi, o meglio il nostro ego, la nostra realizzazione, la nostra personalità, tutto il resto gira attorno.
> Le nostre convinzioni sono diventate deboli, anacquate, l' orizzonte etico dentro cui ci muoviamo, limitato.
> ...


Intorno a ciò che c'è scritto qui secondo me ruota tutta la giostra del tradimento, ormai sdoganato come atto "normale", che si racconta e di cui si parla come passaggio ordinario nella vita di chiunque. Perchè io valgo, e vengo prima di ogni altra cosa.

Prima del mio attuale marito, dunque fino ai 40 circa, la pensavo anch'io così; avevo una situazione familiare devastante e pensavo fosse un mio diritto respirarare da qualche altra parte. In realtà non cercavo sesso, anche se quello costituiva una parte fondamentale delle relazioni nelle quali mi ficcavo, ma solo l'affetto, l'amore,  la comprensione e l'accoglienza umana che mi mancavano e a cui aneliamo un po' tutti (almeno fino a una certa età, poi si impara anche a farne a meno se si raggiunge con se stessi un livello di conoscenza elevato). Lo capisco adesso, allora non me rendevo conto. Nel secondo matrimonio ero talmente grata alla vita per avermi regalato una seconda opportunità di una qualità che neanche mai avrei sognato, che non mi è passato neanche per l'anticamera del cervello di graffiare la preziosità di quanto avevo, e neanche ora che sono stata tradita brutalmente, non riesco a pensarci seriamente. Mi sforzo anche, tipo in palestra c'è un tizio interessante a cui bastrebbe un la per far partire un passo a due e al quale ho pensato come amante, così, tanto per, ma non ci riesco proprio ad affondare un sorriso o una risposta o un atteggiamento che aprano a qualcosa; mi pare di mancare di rispetto verso me stessa prima che verso mio marito, che pure, a questo punto, parrebbe non meritare tanta onestà.  Io però ne sono degna, e sono fedele a me stessa prima che a lui. Perchè mi piace così.

Certo, mi viene anche da pensare che il tempo passa e che tra non molto sicuramente non mi desidererà più nessuno, se non qualche vecchietto del Don Nazareno cecato e sordo, ma sto scegliendo di cosa dev'essere fatta la mia vita, e la passione e il turbamento e l'adrenalina me la danno ancora la relazione con mio marito e la sua persona, la sua fisicità, il suo essere così com'è.  La cicatrice del tradimento è forse il segno più significativo della nostra storia, la linea di demarcazione che tutto ha rivoluzionato in noi, ma pur non dimenticando (mai potrei/emmo), cerchiamo di dargli un senso funzionale allo stare insieme.

Le amiche, gli amici, i parenti. Tradiscono tutti o quasi. Vedo e partecipo a questi matrimoni in pompa magna, e mi fanno pena tutti. Perchè ci credono, salvo poi sbattere la testa contro un minimo di impegno e di valori e separarsi nel giro di qualche anno. Ormai è la norma.


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Oggi puoi scegliere tra tanti modelli e in ognuno puoi trovare un tuo spazio senza sentirti escluso in alcuna maniera. Sono aumentate le opportunità per ogni singola persona.



Si, ma molte donne (ma anche uonimi) che scelgono di non sposarsi per ragioni varie, si ritrovano a fare l'amante di persone sposate col solito chiché di coloro che vivono di tempo rubato ad una famiglia, di natali in solitudine, nutrendosi di messaggi e telefonate strappate ad un quotidiano del quale costituiscono solo una decorazione. Se è vero che si anela ad una propria indipendenza emotiva etc, perchè poi ci si ficca in queste gabbie in cui si gode si, ma che alla lunga sono solo fonte di delusione e sofferenza, chè tanto in pochi casi si lascia il/la consorte per mettere in piedi qualcosa di nuovo con l'amante? E' sempre per il solito discorso del carpe diem de noiartri?


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Si, ma molte donne (ma anche uonimi) che scelgono di non sposarsi per ragioni varie, si ritrovano a fare l'amante di persone sposate col solito chiché di coloro che vivono di tempo rubato ad una famiglia, di natali in solitudine, nutrendosi di messaggi e telefonate strappate ad un quotidiano del quale costituiscono solo una decorazione. Se è vero che si anela ad una propria indipendenza emotiva etc, perchè poi ci si ficca in queste gabbie in cui si gode si, ma che alla lunga sono solo fonte di delusione e sofferenza, chè tanto in pochi casi si lascia il/la consorte per mettere in piedi qualcosa di nuovo con l'amante? E' sempre per il solito discorso del carpe diem de noiartri?



Ciao

non lo so. Nell'altro forum dove la maggioranza erano amanti, la fascia d'età dominante comprendeva tra i 20 e 30 anni. Solo pochissimi avevano una carriera d'amante decennale. I più cambiano rotta. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> L altra sera si parlava tra amiche
> Donne
> 8 presenti
> 6 hanno tradito
> ...


La mia opinione è questa: Quando ero giovane l'intenzione era di formare una famiglia incontrando una donna di cui innamorarmi. Senza amore non mi sarei sposato nè avrei fatto figli, ( ma quest'ultimo credo valga per tutti o quasi). 
Inizialmente, il sogno, incontrando una donna che mi facesse innamorare era di, finalmente poter vivere assieme ad una persona "speculare"la vita di tutti i giorni, un pub, un ristorante, una passeggiata, liberi di poter assaporare l'esterno per dopo trovarsi nella propria casa abbracciati guardando un film o un pranzo in un tavolo nostro, cose semplice, credo.
Passando il tempo le cose semplici per certi versi si sono trasformate, la nascita del primo figlio, una gioia immensa ed indescrivibile, ha purtroppo non allontanato la coppia, ma l'ha scaraventata nella vera vita ( quella nostra, quella che abbiamo vissuto noi), separandola ed anche tanto. La separazione da parte mia è stato la troppa diversità dei "sogni semplici" al pagamento di bollette, al disordine della persona altrui che non vedi più in tiro come una volta, a quelle piccole cose che cominciano a dare fastidio e ti rendono umana la persona che hai accanto, con pregi e difetti. Difetti che sovrastano i pregi, vuoi per stanchezza, vuoi perchè l'egoismo della persona punta sempre e costantemente a volere essere considerati, vuoi per percorsi diversi della coppia, e credo soprattutto perchè il dialogo e i sogni si sono fermati a qualche hanno indietro diventando qualcosa che si è perso e che si sa per certi versi irrecuperabile. 
Un giorno però avviene la svolta, una grande svolta, dove la coppia è costretta a rivedersi, a riesaminarsi, a guardarsi nuovamente e "vedersi",vedersi nella nuova dimensione, non più recriminando su i "sogni" sui difetti, ma guardando nuovamente, stavolta realmente, sulle basi di ciò che si conosce dell'altro/a, esaminando e parlandosi per capire e capirsi, per progettare un futuro assieme oppure non guardando appunto la vera persona e la vera vita che adesso in buona parte si conosce.
L'amore se una coppia ha le basi per sopportarsi ed apprezzarsi, cresce, e cresce a dismisura sputando in faccia a bollette, a difetti dell'altro/a. L'amore nella coppia va avanti se la coppia stessa sa continuare a parlarsi, senza peli nella lingua, sapendo gestire se stessi e le proprie rogne e fisime.
L'amore sta nella persona stessa che tiene a se stesso/a, che sa guardarsi allo specchio e seguire quella strada che lo fa camminare a testa alta, quello specchio però deve essere capace di non essere preso in giro, altrimenti siamo capaci tutti di pigliarci per il culo ed a specchio pulito dire, ah ma che ho combinato io, non capivo, ero annebbiato. 

Alla fine il sogno è diventato realtà, un pranzo nel proprio tavolo, una passeggiata, una bolletta da pagare, una lite e bla bla vengono considerati per ciò che valgono. 

Ora pro nobis


----------



## Ingenuo (28 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non lo so. Nell'altro forum dove la maggioranza erano amanti, la fascia d'età dominante comprendeva tra i 20 e 30 anni. Solo pochissimi avevano una carriera d'amante decennale. I più cambiano rotta.
> 
> ...


Hmmm interessante.
Che forum era? Amando?


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Hmmm interessante.
> Che forum era? Amando?



Ciao

no, un forum come questo. In lingua tedesca. 
È stato molto interessante ascoltare le varie storie delle amanti, comunque. 


sienne


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Si, ma molte donne (ma anche uonimi) che scelgono di non sposarsi per ragioni varie, si ritrovano a fare l'amante di persone sposate col solito chiché di coloro che vivono di tempo rubato ad una famiglia, di natali in solitudine, nutrendosi di messaggi e telefonate strappate ad un quotidiano del quale costituiscono solo una decorazione. Se è vero che si anela ad una propria indipendenza emotiva etc, perchè poi ci si ficca in queste gabbie in cui si gode si, ma che alla lunga sono solo fonte di delusione e sofferenza, chè tanto in pochi casi si lascia il/la consorte per mettere in piedi qualcosa di nuovo con l'amante? E' sempre per il solito discorso del carpe diem de noiartri?



Non ho detto che questa libertà di scegliere in base alle maggiori opportunità porti unicamente vantaggi.
Anzi.
Proprio la maggior libertà individuale scevra da modelli sociali forti può comportare anche scelte che causano problemi.
Si sceglie da soli, e in alcuni casi si sbaglia.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2015)

Ma secondo voi, era meglio una volta, quando i modelli sociali forti davano della donnaccia alla moglie che tradiva, o ora, in cui chi non tradisce è una mosca bianca?
(e il matrimonio dura finché non ci si stufa)


----------



## Ingenuo (28 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, un forum come questo. In lingua tedesca.
> È stato molto interessante ascoltare le varie storie delle amanti, comunque.
> ...


Ah capito.
Peccato non ho un livello di tedesco sufficiente.
le testimonianze sono sempre interessanti, comunque.
Vita vissuta anziché discussioni sul sesso degli angeli


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho detto che questa libertà di scegliere in base alle maggiori opportunità porti unicamente vantaggi.
> Anzi.
> Proprio la maggior libertà individuale scevra da modelli sociali forti può comportare anche scelte che causano problemi.
> Si sceglie da soli, e in alcuni casi si sbaglia.



Ciao

più che altro, la libertà di scelta comporta che mette a dura prova le nostre scelte. 
Prima, la strada era disegnata in grosse linee: sposarsi, fare la serva in famiglia o la strada del convento. 
Situazioni, imparagonabili. Perché condizionano in modo completamente differente il percorso ... 


sienne


----------



## Ingenuo (28 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi, era meglio una volta, quando i modelli sociali forti davano della donnaccia alla moglie che tradiva, o ora, in cui chi non tradisce è una mosca bianca?
> (e il matrimonio dura finché non ci si stufa)


Molto ma molto meglio adesso.
Comunque specialmente nei paesini lo stigma sociale verso chi tradisce è ancora alto


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ah capito.
> Peccato non ho un livello di tedesco sufficiente.
> le testimonianze sono sempre interessanti, comunque.
> Vita vissuta anziché discussioni sul sesso degli angeli



Ciao

si, è stato interessante. Proprio perché ci sono molti stigmi, da tutte le parti. 
Una di loro la ho incontrata a Berlino. Una donna autonoma e molto affascinante,
e nonostante è caduta nel tranello delle promesse che mai si avverano ... per quattro anni. 
C'è molta sofferenza. Altre che prendono il meglio ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non lo so. Nell'altro forum dove la maggioranza erano amanti, la fascia d'età dominante comprendeva tra i 20 e 30 anni. Solo pochissimi avevano una carriera d'amante decennale. I più cambiano rotta.
> 
> ...


Che poi è la fascia d'età nella quale io stessa ho vissuto la mia storia di 6 anni. A dire il vero però, nella mia cerchia, io sono stata l'unica a vivere una simile esperienza...le mie amiche erano tutte per i fidanzatini.
Credo che spesso sia anche una questione di "taratura" e conoscenza di se stessi.
Ci si trova in determinate situazioni per capirsi, forse anche per "imparare" a vivere i sentimenti e tutto ciò che li circonda. Forzando un po' posso dire che il tutto ha anche un che di favolistico.
Da più giovani si pensa anche che si basti a se stessi e si vivono cose che con una maturità diversa non si vivrebbero.
Ad esempio io oggi, con il mio vissuto, non mi metterei mai in una situazione simile.


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi, era meglio una volta, quando i modelli sociali forti davano della donnaccia alla moglie che tradiva, o ora, in cui chi non tradisce è una mosca bianca?
> (e il matrimonio dura finché non ci si stufa)



Ciao

non saprei dire. Già per il semplice fatto, che conosco più fedeli che traditori o amanti. Qui (dove vivo) c'è uno stigma forte verso chi tradisce e molto meno verso chi ha subito. Non ricordo di aver mai sentito quella commiserazione che leggo a volte qui verso i traditi, quando vengono nominati "poveri cornuti" ecc. a volte le situazioni mi sembrano capovolte, proprio a livello di "giudizio" sociale ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Molto ma molto meglio adesso.
> Comunque specialmente nei paesini lo stigma sociale verso chi tradisce è ancora alto



Se è molto meglio perché tante persone trascorrono gran parte del loro tempo a lamentarsi?
Lamentarsi quando sono single.
Quando sono sposate.
Quando sono tradite. Quando tradiscono.
Quando sono madri.
Quando si divorzia, quando ci si risposa, quando si invecchia, quando si fa sesso (quando le relazioni si basano soprattutto su quello), quando non lo si fa, quando non si viene amati, quando non si ama...
Questa libertà la sappiamo amministrare, o forse abbiamo creato solo un grande caos in cui coesistono modelli deboli?
In fin dei conti, non ci si sposa più tanto come un volta, ma ci si convive.
Non si rimane legati tutta la vita, ma una gran parte di questa.
Si tradisce, ma di nascosto, raccontandolo alle migliori amiche per cercare un'ufficialità a qualcosa che vive da sempre nell'oscurità.
Forse non è cambiato molto, se non che quello che c'era prima ora è solo più debole.
Non abbiamo più relazioni in chiaro contemporaneamente, per dire. Non sappiamo vivere la relazione extraconiugale del compagno con leggerezza, soffriamo sempre.
Ma allora, dove è tutto questo cambiamento?


----------



## Ingenuo (28 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, è stato interessante. Proprio perché ci sono molti stigmi, da tutte le parti.
> Una di loro la ho incontrata a Berlino. Una donna autonoma e molto affascinante,
> ...


Francamente capisco molto poco chi fa l'amante da single per un periodo così lungo


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Se è molto meglio perché tante persone trascorrono gran parte del loro tempo a lamentarsi?
> Lamentarsi quando sono single.
> Quando sono sposate.
> Quando sono tradite. Quando tradiscono.
> ...



Ciao

secondo me, ci si lamenta per tanti motivi. Non necessariamente dovuto ai ruoli. 
Ma alla percezione di non avere tempo ... tempo per se stessi, che porta a fare a volte un casino. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Se è molto meglio perché tante persone trascorrono gran parte del loro tempo a lamentarsi?
> Lamentarsi quando sono single.
> Quando sono sposate.
> Quando sono tradite. Quando tradiscono.
> ...


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo me, ci si lamenta per tanti motivi. Non necessariamente dovuto ai ruoli.
> Ma alla percezione di non avere tempo ... tempo per se stessi, che porta a fare a volte un casino.
> ...



In poche parole, ansia.


----------



## sconfortata87 (28 Settembre 2015)

Io sono stata tradita e ho tradito a mia volta. Credo che sia difficile trovare la giusta stabilità in una coppia. Ci vuole tanto impegno per tenerla viva e unita.
Non penso passi l'amore o l'affetto. Quello che passa, secondo me, e che si ricerca in un amante è l'innamoramento, ovvero quella sensazione di novità, di farfalle nello stomaco che si prova all'inizio di una relazione e che, inevitabilmente, passa con il tempo.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2015)

Un cambiamento epocale avrebbe potuto essere quello di una società in cui ognuno aveva relazioni con chi gli pareva, senza legami. I figli potevano essere gestiti da una coppia o dalla società stessa, collettivamente.
Questo non è avvenuto mai.
Quando ci si tradisce si soffre come ieri, ci si nasconde come ieri.
I figli vengono fatti da coppie generalmente sposate, ed educati esclusivamente da loro.
Cosa è cambiato?
Nulla. Siamo sempre noi, quelli di prima.
Non è nato un nuovo modello forte che si è opposto a quello precedente.
Si è stemperato il modello familiare precedente introducendo criteri consumistici, indebolendolo nella struttura.
Ma non è cambiato nulla nella percezione del modello di sempre.
Il tradimento quando scoperto è ancora giudicato negativamente da chi lo subisce.
Sono aumentate le opportunità per fare quel cazzo che ci pare ma sempre in maniera ipocrita.


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Un cambiamento epocale avrebbe potuto essere quello di una società in cui ognuno aveva relazioni con chi gli pareva, senza legami. I figli potevano essere gestiti da una coppia o dalla società stessa, collettivamente.
> Questo non è avvenuto mai.
> Quando ci si tradisce si soffre come ieri, ci si nasconde come ieri.
> I figli vengono fatti da coppie generalmente sposate, ed educati esclusivamente da loro.
> ...



Ciao

è cambiato, che oggi ci si sposa ponendo i sentimenti in primo piano. 
Prima erano convenienze, ruoli prestabiliti, volere dei famigliari ecc. 
L'anello dell'unione ha cambiato ... e con ciò tutto il resto di cosa tiene assieme due persone. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Un cambiamento epocale avrebbe potuto essere quello di una società in cui ognuno aveva relazioni con chi gli pareva, senza legami. I figli potevano essere gestiti da una coppia o dalla società stessa, collettivamente.
> Questo non è avvenuto mai.
> Quando ci si tradisce si soffre come ieri, ci si nasconde come ieri.
> I figli vengono fatti da coppie generalmente sposate, ed educati esclusivamente da loro.
> ...


Magari siamo in un "momento di passaggio", se così fosse i nostri figli e la loro vita saranno la conseguenza delle nostre azioni, come sempre comunque.


----------



## Ingenuo (28 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Un cambiamento epocale avrebbe potuto essere quello di una società in cui ognuno aveva relazioni con chi gli pareva, senza legami. I figli potevano essere gestiti da una coppia o dalla società stessa, collettivamente.
> Questo non è avvenuto mai.
> Quando ci si tradisce si soffre come ieri, ci si nasconde come ieri.
> I figli vengono fatti da coppie generalmente sposate, ed educati esclusivamente da loro.
> ...


Beh il cambiamento epocale c'è stato ma forse non te ne sei accorto.
Un terzo abbondante dei matrimoni sfocia in una separazione. Il numero di matrimoni si è dimezzato.
Se non è un cambiamento epocale questo


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Beh il cambiamento epocale c'è stato ma forse non te ne sei accorto.
> Un terzo abbondante dei matrimoni sfocia in una separazione. Il numero di matrimoni si è dimezzato.
> Se non è un cambiamento epocale questo


Ma il modello resta sempre il matrimonio.
E' un modello più debole ma è sempre quello.
Non abbiamo introdotto nuovi modelli.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Beh il cambiamento epocale c'è stato ma forse non te ne sei accorto.
> Un terzo abbondante dei matrimoni sfocia in una separazione. Il numero di matrimoni si è dimezzato.
> Se non è un cambiamento epocale questo


Infatti credo che danny si pone proprio delle domande in base a quello che tu hai scritto. E che anche lui ha scritto. 

Quello che invece si dovrebbe capire è, perchè nel cambiamento si ha quello che sta succedendo oggi?


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma il modello resta sempre il matrimonio.
> E' un modello più debole ma è sempre quello.
> Non abbiamo introdotto nuovi modelli.



Ciao

Ma le famiglie patch-work stanno in aumento. 
Come le famiglie con un genitore solo o la convivenza ... 

Quanti si sposano in realtà? Sono la maggioranza?

I cambiamenti richiedono molto tempo. 
Soprattutto se si tratta di formare più modelli. 


sienne


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è cambiato, che oggi ci si sposa *ponendo i sentimenti in primo piano*.
> Prima erano convenienze, ruoli prestabiliti, volere dei famigliari ecc.
> ...


Siamo sicuri?
Ci si sposa davvero solo per amore, o nel novero delle ragioni non introduciamo anche l'aspetto economico, l'immagine sociale, lo stare bene se non meglio, una certa stabilità...
Se ci si sposa solo per amore perché tanto affanno (e tanti litigi) per scegliere i mobili della casa?
E perché fare certe cerimonie con centinaia di invitati?


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Infatti credo che danny si pone proprio delle domande in base a quello che tu hai scritto. E che anche lui ha scritto.
> 
> Quello che invece si dovrebbe capire è, perchè nel cambiamento si ha quello che sta succedendo oggi?



Ciao

una volta che ti trovi in carrellata, è difficile cambiare rotta. Ma anche scegliere altro. 
Proprio perché l'insieme a livello pratico, è costruito attorno ad un solo modello. 
Le strutture zoppicano sempre dietro le esigenze ... ci vuole tempo. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo sicuri?
> Ci si sposa davvero solo per amore, o nel novero delle ragioni non introduciamo anche l'aspetto economico, l'immagine sociale, lo stare bene se non meglio, una certa stabilità...
> Se ci si sposa solo per amore perché tanto affanno (e tanti litigi) per scegliere i mobili della casa?
> E perché fare certe cerimonie con centinaia di invitati?



Ciao

ci saranno sicuramente ancora dei condizionamenti. 
Ma, come abbiamo letto qui, una volta era la famiglia che dava in sposa una figlia ...
Mia nonna non ha proprio scelto. Ha dovuto sposare un uomo, che non conosceva neanche. 


sienne


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Ma le famiglie patch-work stanno in aumento.
> Come le famiglie con un genitore solo o la convivenza ...
> ...


Allo stato attuale non vedo nuovi modelli "forti".
Molta confusione, questo sì.
Un esempio: oggi è considerata virtuosa una persona che ha anche 50 relazioni nella propria vita se le ha una alla volta.
Non viene considerata virtuosa una che ha 3 relazioni nella vita ma contemporaneamente.
Questo modello è antico, comunque.
Impone la monogamia esattamente come un tempo. 
E' lo stesso modello di prima, semplicemente reso meno durevole.
Il nostro modello attuale non ha subito cambiamenti nella struttura, è solo più consumistico (meno durevole).


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo sicuri?
> Ci si sposa davvero solo per amore, o nel novero delle ragioni non introduciamo anche l'aspetto economico, l'immagine sociale, lo stare bene se non meglio, una certa stabilità...
> Se ci si sposa solo per amore perché tanto affanno (e tanti litigi) per scegliere i mobili della casa?
> E perché fare certe cerimonie con centinaia di invitati?


Avevo scritto la stessa cosa, con altro ancora, poi ho cancellato

Ti racconto questo aneddoto: due giovani stanno assieme per anni, si lasciano si ripigliano.... Lui ha qualche hanno in più di lei (5). Lei ha voglia di uscire tutte le sere, di divertirsi ed in quel periodo non lavorava. Lui ha voglia di mettere i soldi da parte, e tende ad uscire una o due volte la settimana perchè stanco del lavoro  degli orari e chiaramente dei soldi che si spenderebbero se si uscisse tutte le sere. Si sono lasciati.

Ora lei sta con un altro, questo l'anno prossimo ha la casa pronta. Lei ora lavora, guadagna poco ma lavora, si sposeranno in breve e hanno deciso a manco un anno di fidanzamento.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ci saranno sicuramente ancora dei condizionamenti.
> Ma, come abbiamo letto qui, una volta era la famiglia che dava in sposa una figlia ...
> ...


Ma rimaniamo sempre lì: il matrimonio. La coppia. 
Il modello sociale non è comunque cambiato.
E una relazione extraconiugale è sempre un tradimento.


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Allo stato attuale non vedo nuovi modelli "forti".
> Molta confusione, questo sì.
> Un esempio: oggi è considerata virtuosa una persona che ha anche 50 relazioni nella propria vita se le ha una alla volta.
> Non viene considerata virtuosa una che ha 3 relazioni nella vita ma contemporaneamente.
> ...



Ciao

la monogamia seriale, per dire, sarebbe già un nuovo modello. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma rimaniamo sempre lì: il matrimonio. La coppia.
> Il modello sociale non è comunque cambiato.
> E una relazione extraconiugale è sempre un tradimento.



Ciao

per legge, la poligamia è vietato. Cosa rimane?


sienne


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> ..e non c'è nemmeno più la mezza stagione..
> 
> Si possono trovare mille scuse, ma uomo o donna, tradire resta una gran porcata. *Varrebbe quasi la pena renderlo un reato punibile*, del resto per chi lo subisce a volte è un dolo pari al lutto.


ma che ideona, complimenti:unhappy:
punibile con cosa in pratica?


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma che ideona, complimenti:unhappy:
> punibile con cosa in pratica?


50 frustate ed esposizione al pubblico ludibrio.
Direi che è sufficiente.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> una volta che ti trovi in carrellata, è difficile cambiare rotta. Ma anche scegliere altro.
> Proprio perché l'insieme a livello pratico, è costruito attorno ad un solo modello.
> ...


Mi spieghi meglio, non ho capito bene. Però una considerazione in merito alla parola "modello" che ho letto diverse volte: il modello se intendete il matrimonio, è cambiato, ora c'è la convivenza,ci sono lunghi fidanzamenti (forzati) per via del lavoro che manca.


----------



## Ingenuo (28 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma il modello resta sempre il matrimonio.
> E' un modello più debole ma è sempre quello.
> Non abbiamo introdotto nuovi modelli.


Come no, esiste il modello-convivenza. Riguarda un 30-40% delle coppie.


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi spieghi meglio, non ho capito bene. Però una considerazione in merito alla parola "modello" che ho letto diverse volte: il modello se intendete il matrimonio, è cambiato, ora c'è la convivenza,ci sono lunghi fidanzamenti (forzati) per via del lavoro che manca.



Ciao

Dany intende la monogamia. Così ho capito. Ma l'alternativa sarebbe la poligamia, ma per legge è vietato. Non lo so a questo punto. Quello che so è, che sempre più persone (almeno qui) si stanno mettendo assieme per fronteggiare meglio il quotidiano. Prendono una casa con più appartamenti e poi si dividono i vari lavori (spesa, accudimento dei piccoli, compiti ... portare a destra e a manca ecc.). Ci sono sia famiglie sia genitori single ... che si mettono assieme. Piccole comunità insomma. Chiaro, il modello di base tra due persone è rimasto lo stesso: la monogamia. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Come no, esiste il modello-convivenza. Riguarda un 30-40% delle coppie.



Ciao

in più, io provengo da un modello di famiglia dove si viveva in più generazioni sotto lo stesso tetto. Modello anche questo, che sta per scomparire. 


sienne


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per legge, la poligamia è vietato. Cosa rimane?
> 
> ...


Anni fa un modello abortito fu quello della comune hippy.
Non attecchì che fra pochi sparuti elementi della società.
Oggi i modelli tradizionali resistono: la coppia, sempre e comunque monogama.
Varia unicamente la durata nel tempo del legame.


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Anni fa un modello abortito fu quello della comune hippy.
> Non attecchì che fra pochi sparuti elementi della società.
> Oggi i modelli tradizionali resistono: la coppia, sempre e comunque monogama.
> Varia unicamente la durata nel tempo del legame.



Ciao

le comunità stanno ritornando, ma con altre ideologie che quella degli hippy. 
C'è il voler aiutarsi che sta in primo piano. Non una protesta contro il sistema. 
Anche gli anziani preferiscono mettersi assieme, che andare a vivere con i figli. 


sienne


----------



## spleen (28 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Un cambiamento epocale avrebbe potuto essere quello di una società in cui ognuno aveva relazioni con chi gli pareva, senza legami. I figli potevano essere gestiti da una coppia o dalla società stessa, collettivamente.
> Questo non è avvenuto mai.
> Quando ci si tradisce si soffre come ieri, ci si nasconde come ieri.
> I figli vengono fatti da coppie generalmente sposate, ed educati esclusivamente da loro.
> ...


Sottoscrivo. parola per parola.


----------



## spleen (28 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *è cambiato, che oggi ci si sposa ponendo i sentimenti in primo piano. *
> Prima erano convenienze, ruoli prestabiliti, volere dei famigliari ecc.
> ...


Ciao, non sono mica sicuro che sia così.
Direi che molti mettono in primo piano la "percezione superficiale" dei loro sentimenti, sicuramente inquinata da altri fattori e da desideri iconfessabili, a se stessi.


----------



## danny (28 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> le comunità stanno ritornando, ma con altre ideologie che quella degli hippy.
> C'è il voler aiutarsi che sta in primo piano. Non una protesta contro il sistema.
> ...


Ma non credo che vadano a minare il modello monogamico imponendo il sesso libero come all'epoca.
Ben vengano, ma non vi è opposizione, semmai addirittura una necessità quasi reazionaria di tornare a modelli assistenziali tradizionali, soprattutto in un periodo storico di graduale cancellazione del welfare.
Ricordo che il welfare si è reso necessario per ottemperare alla fine del modello di mutua assistenza del passato, legato alla famiglia patriarcale. 
Quello che voglio dire è che non vi è alcun cambiamento nella sostanza, piuttosto nella forma.
Si tradisce perché si hanno oggi maggiori opportunità e giustificazioni per farlo, ma sostanzialmente la relazione extraconiugale rimane sempre un tradimento.
Che poi se ne parli tranquillamente tra amiche, che tutti o quasi lo facciano, non cambia la sostanza, ovvero che viene fatto di nascosto al partner che di sicuro... non approverebbe.


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Anni fa un modello abortito fu quello della comune hippy.
> Non attecchì che fra pochi sparuti elementi della società.
> Oggi i modelli tradizionali resistono: la coppia, sempre e comunque monogama.
> Varia unicamente la durata nel tempo del legame.


a dire il vero negli USA c'è un movimento per la poligamia, che parte dal presupposto della caduta del divieto di sposarsi tra persone delle stesso sesso, quindi allo stesso modo perchè vietare unioni tra 3 o più persone? potrebbe o non potrebbe essere un ulteriore diritto civile?
ad es. tra gli Amish pare che sia rimasta la poligamia, di nascosto, per non parlare dei musulmani che vivono in USA o in altri paesi dove è vietata


----------



## Tessa (28 Settembre 2015)

Anche nella mia cerchia di amiche tradiscono quasi tutte.
Chi non lo fa è considerata una cogliona, soprattutto se è stata a sua volta tradita. Una che non si sa divertire e prendere il bello della vita.
Perché anche quelle che si innamorano dell'amante sono considerate coglione.
L'importante è il disimpegno.
E questo modo di pensare suggestiona i soggetti più condizionabili. Che alla fine tradiscono perché così fan tutti.
Bel panorama......


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

ma che gente frequentate? ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma che gente frequentate? ...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (28 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma che gente frequentate? ...
> 
> ...


infatti...


----------



## Ingenuo (28 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> a dire il vero negli USA c'è un movimento per la poligamia, che parte dal presupposto della caduta del divieto di sposarsi tra persone delle stesso sesso, quindi allo stesso modo perchè vietare unioni tra 3 o più persone? potrebbe o non potrebbe essere un ulteriore diritto civile?
> ad es. tra gli Amish pare che sia rimasta la poligamia, di nascosto, per non parlare dei musulmani che vivono in USA o in altri paesi dove è vietata


Io sono favorevole alla poligamia ma dovrebbe esistere anche la poliandria che di fatto non c'è.
Quindi salta su subito la Boldrini a rompere i cabasisi:mexican:


----------



## Ingenuo (28 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Anche nella mia cerchia di amiche tradiscono quasi tutte.
> Chi non lo fa è considerata una cogliona, soprattutto se è stata a sua volta tradita. Una che non si sa divertire e prendere il bello della vita.
> Perché anche quelle che si innamorano dell'amante sono considerate coglione.
> L'importante è il disimpegno.
> ...


Si tradisce perchè piace, non perchè così fan tutti.
Io non fumo, non mi piace.
E non mi metto a fumare perchè lo fanno gli altri


----------



## Tessa (28 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma che gente frequentate? ...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Hai ragione.
Ti posso dire che queste sono le amiche dai tempi del liceo!


----------



## Tessa (28 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Si tradisce perchè piace, non perchè così fan tutti.
> Io non fumo, non mi piace.
> E non mi metto a fumare perchè lo fanno gli altri


La maggior parte dei ragazzini  inizia a fumare per emulazione.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Anche nella mia cerchia di amiche tradiscono quasi tutte.
> Chi non lo fa è considerata una cogliona, soprattutto se è stata a sua volta tradita. Una che non si sa divertire e prendere il bello della vita.
> Perché anche quelle che si innamorano dell'amante sono considerate coglione.
> L'importante è il disimpegno.
> ...


Quasi sempre la realtà differisce da ciò che si assume e si discute nel forum. Pare quasi che nella realtà siamo umani. 

Sto provocando eh. 

Ma quando leggo queste cose rimango a leggere sconcertato di quanto la realtà differisce dal virtuale. Ed io mi ritrovo con la realtà, nella realtà agisco d'impulso, quasi animalesco, il forum mi è servito per calmarmi, per fare introspezione. Però non so quale Ultimo uscirebbe nella realtà, quello che ha appreso qua dentro oppure animalesco? Spero di non venirlo  a saperlo mai. Mi è bastato quello che ho già passato.


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Hai ragione.
> Ti posso dire che queste sono le amiche dai tempi del liceo!



Ciao

è ancora parlano così?
Sono anche disinvolte, quando la disinvoltura altrui colpisce loro?


sienne


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quasi sempre la realtà differisce da ciò che si assume e si discute nel forum. Pare quasi che nella realtà siamo umani.
> 
> Sto provocando eh.
> 
> Ma quando leggo queste cose rimango a leggere sconcertato di quanto la realtà differisce dal virtuale. Ed io mi ritrovo con la realtà, nella realtà agisco d'impulso, quasi animalesco, il forum mi è servito per calmarmi, per fare introspezione. Però non so quale Ultimo uscirebbe nella realtà, quello che ha appreso qua dentro oppure animalesco? Spero di non venirlo  a saperlo mai. Mi è bastato quello che ho già passato.



Ciao

non ho capito cosa vuoi dire. 
Non ho opinioni differenti fuori da qui ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Io sono favorevole alla poligamia ma dovrebbe esistere anche la poliandria che di fatto non c'è.
> Quindi salta su subito la Boldrini a rompere i cabasisi:mexican:


ma sei fuori?
PIU' DI UN MARITO????????????
Ma che abbiamo fatto di male, oh?


----------



## Ingenuo (28 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma sei fuori?
> PIU' DI UN MARITO????????????
> Ma che abbiamo fatto di male, oh?


Su base VOLONTARIA.
Io sono sempre stato a favore della poligamia ma per quanto mi riguarda SOLO come relazione senza nessun vincolo legale:mexican:
Poligamia de facto ma non de iure 
Auspico lo stesso per voi


----------



## Ingenuo (28 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> La maggior parte dei ragazzini  inizia a fumare per emulazione.


Certo, ma poi se ha sale in zucca smette.
Io a quindici anni avrò fumato una ventina di sigarette poi ho smesso perchè non mi piaceva


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Anni fa un modello abortito fu quello della comune hippy.
> Non attecchì che fra pochi sparuti elementi della società.
> Oggi i modelli tradizionali resistono: la coppia, sempre e comunque monogama.
> Varia unicamente la durata nel tempo del legame.


Non funziona perché ci si scanna.

Ma è naturale che accada. Tu (ipotetico) puoi avere attrazione per tutte le donne della comunità ed essere ricambiato. Ma se a me i componenti maschi della comunità non mi attraggono mi ritrovo tradita, messa da parte e basta. Ed è lo stesso motivo per cui non funziona la coppia aperta. Comunque si crea uno squilibrio sentimentale.


----------



## Tessa (28 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è ancora parlano così?
> Sono anche disinvolte, quando la disinvoltura altrui colpisce loro?
> ...



A parole dicono di metterlo in conto.
In sostanza sorvolerebbero su un tradimento, mentre crollerebbero per un abbandono.


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Su base VOLONTARIA.
> Io sono sempre stato a favore della poligamia ma per quanto mi riguarda SOLO come relazione senza nessun vincolo legale:mexican:
> *Poligamia de facto ma non de iure *
> Auspico lo stesso per voi


ma la poligamia de facto è il solito bordello, invece quella de iure servirebbe appunto per tutelare i coniugi e i figli, estendendo i diritti e doveri di legge


----------



## Ingenuo (28 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma la poligamia de facto è il solito bordello, invece quella de iure servirebbe appunto per tutelare i coniugi e i figli, estendendo i diritti e doveri di legge


Eh ma guarda che io sono per la massima libertà è, proibire la poligamia non ha alcun senso è un retaggio cattolico e basta.
Io però ho una moglie sola e basta e avanza :mexican:


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Eh ma guarda che io sono per la massima libertà è,* proibire la poligamia non ha alcun senso è un retaggio cattolico e basta.*
> Io però ho una moglie sola e basta e avanza :mexican:



secondo me invece ha senso perchè se ti sposi dove è vietato, lo SAI, e quindi non rischi un domani di trovarti in 3 o 4...altrimenti non vedo come diavolo si potrebbe evitare, boh?? forse non sposandosi affatto


----------



## Ingenuo (28 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me invece ha senso perchè se ti sposi dove è vietato, lo SAI, e quindi non rischi un domani di trovarti in 3 o 4...altrimenti non vedo come diavolo si potrebbe evitare, boh?? forse non sposandosi affatto


Comunque nei paesi musulmani è ammessa la poligamia ma non la poliandria.
Comunque per me il best è UNA moglie per volta :mexican:


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che socialmente parlando siano venuti a mancare certi fattori, il matrimonio non viene più visto come un obbiettivo, la famiglia non più come una sicurezza contro i rovesci della vita e un "luogo" dove realizzarsi.
> I figli non più come una continuazione fiduciosa del ciclo della vita.
> L'individualismo più sfrenato ha sostituito tutto. Quando parliamo di matrimonio e relazioni poniamo al centro della discussione noi stessi, o meglio il nostro ego, la nostra realizzazione, la nostra personalità, tutto il resto gira attorno.
> Le nostre convinzioni sono diventate deboli, anacquate, l' orizzonte etico dentro cui ci muoviamo, limitato.
> ...


Condivido ogni parola!


----------



## free (28 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Comunque *nei paesi musulmani è ammessa la poligamia ma non la poliandria.*
> Comunque per me il best è UNA moglie per volta :mexican:


infatti mi sono sempre domandata che succede in caso di espatrio
dichiarano il numero di mogli alla dogana intercontinentale??


----------



## Ingenuo (28 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> infatti mi sono sempre domandata che succede in caso di espatrio
> dichiarano il numero di mogli alla dogana intercontinentale??


No, se le tengono abusivamente


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Anche nella mia cerchia di amiche tradiscono quasi tutte.
> *Chi non lo fa è considerata una cogliona*, soprattutto se è stata a sua volta tradita. Una che non si sa divertire e prendere il bello della vita.
> Perché anche quelle che si innamorano dell'amante sono considerate coglione.
> L'importante è il disimpegno.
> ...


E questo spiega l'inversione di valori di questa società.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho capito cosa vuoi dire.
> Non ho opinioni differenti fuori da qui ...
> ...


Voglio dire che nella realtà che conosco io, quella che frequento io, un incazzamento fuori dai denti, esiste, uno schiaffo fuori dai denti per togliersi un sassolino dalla scarpa esiste, una stronzata detta tra conoscenti esiste, esiste quel mondo dove non si sta a filosofeggiare più di tanto, esiste quella realtà dove non sei tra 30 persone e discutere su cosa è giusto o sbagliato, sei semplicemente dentro la vita, fatta di sbagli e fatta di reazioni istantanee. 
Qua nel forum ripeto, personalmente l'introspezione da parte mia c'è stata, l'assunzione di ciò che è realtà e virtuale c'è stata, spero ci sia anche la vera assunzione di ciò che sarebbe corretto, ma per affermare di avere assunto un qualcosa e renderlo reale avrei bisogno di essere messo alla prova. Quindi sienne, non mi sto rivolgendo a te o tizio o caio, mi rivolgo a un po tutti ma soprattutto mi rivolgo a me.


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Voglio dire che nella realtà che conosco io, quella che frequento io, un incazzamento fuori dai denti, esiste, uno schiaffo fuori dai denti per togliersi un sassolino dalla scarpa esiste, una stronzata detta tra conoscenti esiste, esiste quel mondo dove non si sta a filosofeggiare più di tanto, esiste quella realtà dove non sei tra 30 persone e discutere su cosa è giusto o sbagliato, sei semplicemente dentro la vita, fatta di sbagli e fatta di reazioni istantanee.
> Qua nel forum ripeto, personalmente l'introspezione da parte mia c'è stata, l'assunzione di ciò che è realtà e virtuale c'è stata, spero ci sia anche la vera assunzione di ciò che sarebbe corretto, ma per affermare di avere assunto un qualcosa e renderlo reale avrei bisogno di essere messo alla prova. Quindi sienne, non mi sto rivolgendo a te o tizio o caio, mi rivolgo a un po tutti ma soprattutto mi rivolgo a me.



Ciao

capito. Beh, a me sembra ovvio, sinceramente. Un fattore molto naturale. 
Quello che regala un posto così è che invece di interrogarsi in silenzio da solo, si può chiedere e scambiarsi. Anche in trenta. Ma alla fine sono poche le voci a qui diamo ascolto. Poi, anche qui ci sono reazioni ... fuori dalle righe. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> capito. Beh, a me sembra ovvio, sinceramente. Un fattore molto naturale.
> Quello che regala un posto così è che invece di interrogarsi in silenzio da solo, si può chiedere e scambiarsi. Anche in trenta. Ma alla fine sono poche le voci a qui diamo ascolto. Poi, anche qui ci sono reazioni ... fuori dalle righe.
> ...


:up:


----------



## passante (28 Settembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Esp mia quando avevo questa storia ero felice
> O meglio a mille
> È una sensazione strana e ti senti pure in colpa ma rinasci abbastanza insomma è non è che fossi nfelice nella mia vita
> Pativo  un po certe costruzioni che x carità mi sono scelta matrimonio figli  carriera così come mi sono imposta di poter e saper dare sempre tutto bene mettendomi x prima pressioni addosso
> ...


no no, non do giudizi morali, anche perché appartengo a popolo degli immorali per diritto di nascita . io non saprei dire se provo un sentimento totalizzante, almeno a tratti. di sicuro è qualcosa di molto viscerale. in ogni caso io sto bene così, e quando capita -raramente- che non stia bene... mi impongo  la fedeltà (no, non è già tradire, IMHO). aspettando che il momento "no" passi (lo fa , questa è la cosa più importante).


----------



## Horny (28 Settembre 2015)

la famiglia basata sul matrimonio è semplicemente una istituzione superata.


----------



## zanna (28 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> la famiglia basata sul matrimonio è semplicemente una istituzione superata.


Bon e con questa perply per cortesia chiudi il 3d


----------



## Eratò (28 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Bon e con questa perply per cortesia chiudi il 3d


Psiit! Sei pronto per le Svalbaard? :bacissimo:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Bon e con questa perply per cortesia chiudi il 3d



 per le mutande di Giove! quoto!


----------



## zanna (28 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Psiit! Sei pronto per le Svalbaard? :bacissimo:


Sono nato pronto


----------



## zanna (28 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> per le mutande di Giove! quoto!


Eccecredo per le doppie punte della folta e fluente barba di Minerva


----------



## Zod (28 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma che ideona, complimenti:unhappy:
> punibile con cosa in pratica?


A fare male è anche l'impunibilità del tradimento. Nel senso che il tradito prova un dolore cane, ma il traditore non paga nulla. Per questo spesso si sentono traditi che si aspettano senza successo un atteggiamento comprensivo da parte del traditore, l'espiazione della colpa, che può esserci solo per volontà dell'interessato. Rimane una sorta di debito. Tu mi hai fatto questo, ora devi farti perdonare. 

Un eventuale punizione legale deve riguardare solo le coppie sposate, altrimenti è un casino. Se il tradito riesce a dimostrare il danno morale e/o esistenziale subito e a darne il contorno di gravità, il giudice tramite sentenza stabilisce l'entità del risarcimento economico. Ovviamente questo se il tradito sceglie la separazione, per cui nella divisione dei beni si terrà conto di quanto stabilito dal giudice. Se il tradito non sceglie la separazione non ha senso che faccia causa al traditore.

L'impunibilità del tradimento ha anche risvolti in ambito sociale. Per molti se non c'è pena non c'è colpa, quindi è lecito tradire. Ovviamente vale per entrambi i sessi.


----------



## Eratò (28 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> A fare male è anche l'impunibilità del tradimento. Nel senso che il tradito prova un dolore cane, ma il traditore non paga nulla. Per questo spesso si sentono traditi che si aspettano senza successo un atteggiamento comprensivo da parte del traditore, l'espiazione della colpa, che può esserci solo per volontà dell'interessato. Rimane una sorta di debito. Tu mi hai fatto questo, ora devi farti perdonare.
> 
> Un eventuale punizione legale deve riguardare solo le coppie sposate, altrimenti è un casino. Se il tradito riesce a dimostrare il danno morale e/o esistenziale subito e a darne il contorno di gravità, il giudice tramite sentenza stabilisce l'entità del risarcimento economico. Ovviamente questo se il tradito sceglie la separazione, per cui nella divisione dei beni si terrà conto di quanto stabilito dal giudice. Se il tradito non sceglie la separazione non ha senso che faccia causa al traditore.
> 
> L'impunibilità del tradimento ha anche risvolti in ambito sociale. Per molti se non c'è pena non c'è colpa, quindi è lecito tradire. Ovviamente vale per entrambi i sessi.


Non c'e punizione e prezzo che possa lenire il dolore del tradimento. Neanche la separazione stessa a volte.... Si fa il proprio percorso e si sceglie di uscirne.


----------



## Zod (28 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non c'e punizione e prezzo che possa lenire il dolore del tradimento. Neanche la separazione stessa a volte.... Si fa il proprio percorso e si sceglie di uscirne.


Certo. Ma se hai investito la tua vita in una famiglia, hai basato tutto su di essa, magari ti sei licenziata e ti sei trasferita, ed un giorno scopri che era una truffa, che non esisteva, avresti diritto ad un risarcimento. Anche per pagare le eventuali sedute da uno specialista. Nemmeno quando si vive un lutto non esiste nulla che possa farti stare meglio. Però magari nel caso di un tradimento puoi avere un aiuto per rifarti una vita, senza trovarti magari a fare finta di nulla perché con la separazione non avresti più la possibilità di vivere dignitosamente. I motivi possono essere tanti. Ti è stato causato deliberatamente un danno, nei limiti dell'oggettivo è giusto essere risarciti. 

Il traditore si sente un figo, tanto la fa franca sempre. Ma se rischia di finire a chiedere l'elemosina su un marciapiede magari più che figo diventa uno sfigato. In realtà non capisco certe differenze. Esiste anche il reato di induzione al suicidio. Se dimostri una depressione da tradimento perché non può essere considerato un atto doloso da risarcire equamente?


----------



## Eratò (28 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Certo. Ma se hai investito la tua vita in una famiglia, hai basato tutto su di essa, magari ti sei licenziata e ti sei trasferita, ed un giorno scopri che era una truffa, che non esisteva, avresti diritto ad un risarcimento. Anche per pagare le eventuali sedute da uno specialista. Nemmeno quando si vive un lutto non esiste nulla che possa farti stare meglio. Però magari nel caso di un tradimento puoi avere un aiuto per rifarti una vita, senza trovarti magari a fare finta di nulla perché con la separazione non avresti più la possibilità di vivere dignitosamente. I motivi possono essere tanti. Ti è stato causato deliberatamente un danno, nei limiti dell'oggettivo è giusto essere risarciti.
> 
> Il traditore si sente un figo, tanto la fa franca sempre. Ma se rischia di finire a chiedere l'elemosina su un marciapiede magari più che figo diventa uno sfigato. In realtà non capisco certe differenze. Esiste anche il reato di induzione al suicidio. Se dimostri una depressione da tradimento perché non può essere considerato un atto doloso da risarcire equamente?


Perché spesso i sentimenti son confusi, perchè spesso ci son dei figli di mezzo e quello/a è il o la padre/madre  dei tuoi figli e non li vuoi vedere sputtanati o distrutti in tutti i sensi, sarebbero anche i propri figli a pagarne il prezzo... Non è  solo logica.


----------



## Ingenuo (28 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Un eventuale punizione legale deve riguardare solo le coppie sposate, altrimenti è un casino. Se il tradito riesce a dimostrare il danno morale e/o esistenziale subito e a darne il contorno di gravità, il giudice tramite sentenza stabilisce l'entità del risarcimento economico. Ovviamente questo se il tradito sceglie la separazione, per cui nella divisione dei beni si terrà conto di quanto stabilito dal giudice. Se il tradito non sceglie la separazione non ha senso che faccia causa al traditore.


Hmmm può darsi che si sia liberato un posto come ayatollah in qualche lontana provincia dell'Iran.
Saresti il candidato perfetto.:mexican:


----------



## Ecate (28 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> A fare male è anche l'impunibilità del tradimento. Nel senso che il tradito prova un dolore cane, ma il traditore non paga nulla. Per questo spesso si sentono traditi che si aspettano senza successo un atteggiamento comprensivo da parte del traditore, l'espiazione della colpa, che può esserci solo per volontà dell'interessato. Rimane una sorta di debito. Tu mi hai fatto questo, ora devi farti perdonare.
> 
> Un eventuale punizione legale deve riguardare solo le coppie sposate, altrimenti è un casino. Se il tradito riesce a dimostrare il danno morale e/o esistenziale subito e a darne il contorno di gravità, il giudice tramite sentenza stabilisce l'entità del risarcimento economico. Ovviamente questo se il tradito sceglie la separazione, per cui nella divisione dei beni si terrà conto di quanto stabilito dal giudice. Se il tradito non sceglie la separazione non ha senso che faccia causa al traditore.
> 
> L'impunibilità del tradimento ha anche risvolti in ambito sociale. Per molti se non c'è pena non c'è colpa, quindi è lecito tradire. Ovviamente vale per entrambi i sessi.


Hai fatto due proposte di legge incongruenti.
L'impossibilità legale di divorziare se non in caso di violenza domestica e il rendere punibile in sede legale il tradimento in caso di divorzio.


----------



## Zod (28 Settembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Hai fatto due proposte di legge incongruenti.
> L'impossibilità legale di divorziare se non in caso di violenza domestica e il rendere punibile in sede legale il tradimento in caso di divorzio.


A meno che... visto che la violenza può essere anche psicologica ...


----------



## Fantastica (28 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la monogamia seriale, per dire, sarebbe già un nuovo modello.
> 
> ...


Il mio


----------



## Fantastica (28 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Il traditore si sente un figo


Questa dove l'hai letta?


----------



## Carola (28 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia opinione è questa: Quando ero giovane l'intenzione era di formare una famiglia incontrando una donna di cui innamorarmi. Senza amore non mi sarei sposato nè avrei fatto figli, ( ma quest'ultimo credo valga per tutti o quasi).
> Inizialmente, il sogno, incontrando una donna che mi facesse innamorare era di, finalmente poter vivere assieme ad una persona "speculare"la vita di tutti i giorni, un pub, un ristorante, una passeggiata, liberi di poter assaporare l'esterno per dopo trovarsi nella propria casa abbracciati guardando un film o un pranzo in un tavolo nostro, cose semplice, credo.
> Passando il tempo le cose semplici per certi versi si sono trasformate, la nascita del primo figlio, una gioia immensa ed indescrivibile, ha purtroppo non allontanato la coppia, ma l'ha scaraventata nella vera vita ( quella nostra, quella che abbiamo vissuto noi), separandola ed anche tanto. La separazione da parte mia è stato la troppa diversità dei "sogni semplici" al pagamento di bollette, al disordine della persona altrui che non vedi più in tiro come una volta, a quelle piccole cose che cominciano a dare fastidio e ti rendono umana la persona che hai accanto, con pregi e difetti. Difetti che sovrastano i pregi, vuoi per stanchezza, vuoi perchè l'egoismo della persona punta sempre e costantemente a volere essere considerati, vuoi per percorsi diversi della coppia, e credo soprattutto perchè il dialogo e i sogni si sono fermati a qualche hanno indietro diventando qualcosa che si è perso e che si sa per certi versi irrecuperabile.
> Un giorno però avviene la svolta, una grande svolta, dove la coppia è costretta a rivedersi, a riesaminarsi, a guardarsi nuovamente e "vedersi",vedersi nella nuova dimensione, non più recriminando su i "sogni" sui difetti, ma guardando nuovamente, stavolta realmente, sulle basi di ciò che si conosce dell'altro/a, esaminando e parlandosi per capire e capirsi, per progettare un futuro assieme oppure non guardando appunto la vera persona e la vera vita che adesso in buona parte si conosce.
> ...


Molto bello è molto raro un ritrovarsi così 

Comunque io mi sono sposata x tutti quei motivi che citi tu ma sono in fase di che due palle state dietro a esigenze di tutti insomma i single che una volta mi pareva una situazione triste e difficile ora la guardo con l'occhietto vivace ...
Tenere famiglia da tante soddisfazioni ma quante rotture di coglioni
Poi stasera sono alle prese con figlio adoledcrbte e studio mi ammazzerei di birre altroche interrogare lui 
Mio marito è ' per due anni all estero torna sovente ma vi assicuro gli spedirei figli cane e tutto il simpatico quadretto in quel di Londra 
Io starei qui da sola da sola da sola che figata!!!!

Comunque complimenti a te ultimo


----------



## Carola (28 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non funziona perché ci si scanna.
> 
> Ma è naturale che accada. Tu (ipotetico) puoi avere attrazione per tutte le donne della comunità ed essere ricambiato. Ma se a me i componenti maschi della comunità non mi attraggono mi ritrovo tradita, messa da parte e basta. Ed è lo stesso motivo per cui non funziona la coppia aperta. Comunque si crea uno squilibrio sentimentale.


Figo sta cosa della comune dove si fa ?
Io squilibrio più squilibro meno pazienza ...


----------



## Carola (28 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma che gente frequentate? ...
> 
> ...




Ma dai c'è di tutto 
Ammetto però è qui sbagliero ' che mi diverto molto di più che a certe serate con miss perfezione  moglie cuoca chiesa scuola e di quelle che se dici che lavoro ti guardano come x dire poverina
Quelle sono peggio delle amoche allegre

Scherzi a parte di tutto un po dai


----------



## Carola (28 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Hai ragione.
> Ti posso dire che queste sono le amiche dai tempi del liceo!


pure le mie liceo e università 
Forse c'è più confidenza  .. Magari anche le mamme perfette fuori da scuola messe davanti a un vinello chissà ...


----------



## Carola (28 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> la famiglia basata sul matrimonio è semplicemente una istituzione superata.


----------



## Ecate (28 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> A meno che... visto che la violenza può essere anche psicologica ...


Furbastro

Scommetto che il divorzio nel tuo sistema ipotetico dovrebbe poter essere concesso solo se a volerlo è la parte lesa


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Settembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Comunque io mi sono sposata x tutti quei motivi che citi tu ma sono in fase di che due palle state dietro a esigenze di tutti insomma i single che una volta mi pareva una situazione triste e difficile ora la guardo con l'occhietto vivace ...
> Tenere famiglia da tante soddisfazioni ma quante rotture di coglioni
> Poi stasera sono alle prese con figlio adoledcrbte e studio mi ammazzerei di birre altroche interrogare lui
> Mio marito è ' per due anni all estero torna sovente ma vi assicuro gli spedirei figli cane e tutto il simpatico quadretto in quel di Londra
> Io starei qui da sola da sola da sola che figata!!!!


La mia vicina di pianerottolo è single, bella e in carriera. I nostri "incroci" sono del tipo: a) io esco in pigiama e mollettone ai capelli a buttare la spazzatura mentre lei esce con tacco 12 in tirissimo;  b) lei rientra da sola col cartone di pizza da mangiare guardando c'è posta per te, io esco abbracciata al marito in pompa magna per una cenetta a due; c) rientriamo entrambe dal lavoro ognuna aspirando esattamente a quello che ha (io una famiglia che mi aspetta, lei la pace della sua casa silenziosa); d) apriamo le rispettive porte, io desiderando che non ci sia nessuno per godermi un po' di calma, lei anelando a qualcuno che le salti rumorosamente al collo... Nessuno "stato" è perfetto in assoluto e siamo tutti incontentabili e alla ricerca di altro, poco sapendo che spesso è proprio sotto il nostro naso tutta la bellezza che vogliamo.


----------



## Carola (28 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Perché spesso i sentimenti son confusi, perchè spesso ci son dei figli di mezzo e quello/a è il o la padre/madre  dei tuoi figli e non li vuoi vedere sputtanati o distrutti in tutti i sensi, sarebbero anche i propri figli a pagarne il prezzo... Non è  solo logica.


Ma poi che il traditore si senta figo dubito
A parte qualche caso magari


----------



## Carola (28 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> La mia vicina di pianerottolo è single, bella e in carriera. I nostri "incroci" sono del tipo: a) io esco in pigiama e mollettone ai capelli a buttare la spazzatura mentre lei esce con tacco 12 in tirissimo;  b) lei rientra da sola col cartone di pizza da mangiare guardando c'è posta per te, io esco abbracciata al marito in pompa magna per una cenetta a due; c) rientriamo entrambe dal lavoro ognuna aspirando esattamente a quello che ha (io una famiglia che mi aspetta, lei la pace della sua casa silenziosa); d) apriamo le rispettive porte, io desiderando che non ci sia nessuno per godermi un po' di calma, lei anelando a qualcuno che le salti rumorosamente al collo... Nessuno "stato" è perfetto in assoluto e siamo tutti incontentabili e alla ricerca di altro, poco sapendo che spesso è proprio sotto il nostro naso tutta la bellezza che vogliamo.


Forse hai ragione 
Io sarei per una via di mezzo 
Ma forse perché non ho il marito a casa
Anche se questa mia situazione è invidiata da molte donne così mi dicono e non x tirarmi su L umore ....


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Settembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma poi che il traditore si senta figo dubito
> A parte qualche caso magari



Pure per me il traditore, almeno mentre vive la storia, si sente superfigo: fa parte di due "noi", vuoi mettere che soddisfazione :facepalm:




Carola ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione
> Io sarei per una via di mezzo
> Ma forse perché non ho il marito a casa
> Anche se questa mia situazione è invidiata da molte donne così mi dicono e non x tirarmi su L umore ....


Le donne che ti invidiano il marito lontano sono delle dementi. Che senso ha avere un marito per desiderare di averlo lontano?


----------



## Carola (28 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Pure per me il traditore, almeno mentre vive la storia, si sente superfigo: fa parte di due "noi", vuoi mettere che soddisfazione :No non ci credo, parli di persone limitate diversamente non posso pensare questo
> 
> 
> Le donne che ti invidiano il marito lontano sono delle dementi. Che senso ha avere un marito per desiderare di averlo lontano?


Non ne saranno più innamorate , credo
Io invece qnd parte ci sto male ed è stata l origine della nostra crisi 
Poi ci sarà pure chi lo dice scherzando 

Diciamo che io a casa alle 5 tutti i gg non lo vorrei ecco ...ma la quotidianità si eccome


----------



## spleen (28 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> La mia vicina di pianerottolo è single, bella e in carriera. I nostri "incroci" sono del tipo: a) io esco in pigiama e mollettone ai capelli a buttare la spazzatura mentre lei esce con tacco 12 in tirissimo;  b) lei rientra da sola col cartone di pizza da mangiare guardando c'è posta per te, io esco abbracciata al marito in pompa magna per una cenetta a due; c) rientriamo entrambe dal lavoro ognuna aspirando esattamente a quello che ha (io una famiglia che mi aspetta, lei la pace della sua casa silenziosa); d) apriamo le rispettive porte, io desiderando che non ci sia nessuno per godermi un po' di calma, lei anelando a qualcuno che le salti rumorosamente al collo... *Nessuno "stato" è perfetto in assoluto e siamo tutti incontentabili e alla ricerca di altro, poco sapendo che spesso è proprio sotto il nostro naso tutta la bellezza che vogliamo.*


Sottoscrivo. Ci stanno inculcando l'idea che la nostra vita debba essere perfetta ad ogni costo, dove perfezione corrisponde a "altro", a insoddisfazione, a incapacità di vedere.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo. Ci stanno inculcando l'idea che la nostra vita debba essere perfetta ad ogni costo, dove perfezione corrisponde a "altro", a insoddisfazione, a incapacità di vedere.


Incapacità di scegliere, di rinunciare.

Se compri un vestito, ma anche un'automobile non stai scegliendo veramente perché poi comprerai anche altro. Invece scegliere davvero significa rinunciare alle altre possibilità.
Col cavolo che si sceglie realmente!


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> La mia vicina di pianerottolo è single, bella e in carriera. I nostri "incroci" sono del tipo: a) io esco in pigiama e mollettone ai capelli a buttare la spazzatura mentre lei esce con tacco 12 in tirissimo;  b) lei rientra da sola col cartone di pizza da mangiare guardando c'è posta per te, io esco abbracciata al marito in pompa magna per una cenetta a due; c) rientriamo entrambe dal lavoro ognuna aspirando esattamente a quello che ha (io una famiglia che mi aspetta, lei la pace della sua casa silenziosa); d) apriamo le rispettive porte, io desiderando che non ci sia nessuno per godermi un po' di calma, lei anelando a qualcuno che le salti rumorosamente al collo... Nessuno "stato" è perfetto in assoluto e siamo tutti incontentabili e alla ricerca di altro, poco sapendo che spesso è proprio sotto il nostro naso tutta la bellezza che vogliamo.



Ciao

un po' sta nella natura fare comparazioni, un po' è tutta la nostra società costruita sulla ricerca del migliore e mettere tutto su un piano di competizione ... che ci porta a non essere soddisfatti di ciò che abbiamo. Se finalmente si accettasse che non si tratta di una situazione migliore, ma differente, si capirebbe al volo, che non può racchiudere tutto. C'è chi in famiglia non sta bene, e c'è chi da single non sta bene. Come c'è il contrario. Ma alla fine quello che fa la differenza è solo una cosa: quanto si sta bene con se stessi per quello che si è? 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2015)

Mah.
Rispondo alla discussione, che ritengo interessante quanto mal impostata.
Credo che da che mondo è mondo chi ha avuto la possibilità di non scegliere e di avere tutto è sempre esistito, senza che ci siano particolari colpe da imputare  alla società di questa o di quell'epoca.
La mala impostazione a mio avviso sta proprio in quest'idea che esista un "noi" sano e un "loro" che cerca di imporre idee e stili di vita insani e controproducenti. 
Che l'unione di coppia e la famiglia siano fuori moda o innaturali mi sembra francamente una stronzata.
Io non riscontro tutta questa insoddisfazione ( a parte in certi individui dove è particolarmente manifesta e non legata allo stato civile ma generalizzata nella vita e fluttuante nel tempo) come non vedo persone che, tradendo, ritengono coglioni chi non lo fa.
Vedo e conosco persone (molte) che nella loro vita attraversano fasi diverse, momenti critici e momenti soddisfacenti, periodi di ricerca e periodi di consolidamento di quanto ricevuto o maturato.

Insomma persone che vivono, come ha ben spiegato ultimo.


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mah.
> Rispondo alla discussione, che ritengo interessante quanto mal impostata.
> Credo che da che mondo è mondo chi ha avuto la possibilità di non scegliere e di avere tutto è sempre esistito, senza che ci siano particolari colpe da imputare  alla società di questa o di quell'epoca.
> La mala impostazione a mio avviso sta proprio in quest'idea che esista un "noi" sano e un "loro" che cerca di imporre idee e stili di vita insani e controproducenti.
> ...



Ciao

quoto

Comunque, lo vorrei ben sperare che ognuno di noi vive ... anche scambiandosi su un forum. Ne fa parte. 


sienne


----------



## free (29 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> A fare male è anche l'impunibilità del tradimento. Nel senso che il tradito prova un dolore cane, ma il traditore non paga nulla. Per questo spesso si sentono traditi che si aspettano senza successo un atteggiamento comprensivo da parte del traditore, l'espiazione della colpa, che può esserci solo per volontà dell'interessato. Rimane una sorta di debito. Tu mi hai fatto questo, ora devi farti perdonare.
> 
> Un eventuale punizione legale deve riguardare solo le coppie sposate, altrimenti è un casino. Se il tradito riesce a dimostrare il danno morale e/o esistenziale subito e a darne il contorno di gravità, il giudice tramite sentenza stabilisce l'entità del risarcimento economico. Ovviamente questo se il tradito sceglie la separazione, per cui nella divisione dei beni si terrà conto di quanto stabilito dal giudice. Se il tradito non sceglie la separazione non ha senso che faccia causa al traditore.
> 
> L'impunibilità del tradimento ha anche risvolti in ambito sociale. Per molti se non c'è pena non c'è colpa, quindi è lecito tradire. Ovviamente vale per entrambi i sessi.


quindi intendi tipo un risarcimento danni da fatto illecito, e non la condanna penale scaturente da reato (che sarebbe allucinante, secondo me)
boh, sono sempre restia a considerare lecite eventuali  intromissioni della legge nella vita privata degli adulti, salvo casi gravi tipo violenze etc.


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> quindi intendi tipo un risarcimento danni da fatto illecito, e non la condanna penale scaturente da reato (che sarebbe allucinante, secondo me)
> boh, sono sempre restia a considerare lecite eventuali  intromissioni della legge nella vita privata degli adulti, salvo casi gravi tipo violenze etc.



Ciao

è difficile ... 
comunque qui si apre un confine sottile ... per la maggior parte un tradimento equivale ad una violenza. 
Anche se non lascia macchie blu. Ma anche la violenza psicologica è riconosciuta come violenza ... 


sienne


----------



## free (29 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è difficile ...
> comunque qui si apre un confine sottile ... per la maggior parte un tradimento equivale ad una violenza.
> ...


sì mi ricordo che ne abbiamo discusso tempo fa
tuttavia capisci che, entrando in un eventuale campo legale, la verità è solo verità processuale e pertanto può non coincidere con la realtà
sono norme molti difficili da codificare, secondo me (al di là di quelle che già abbiamo)


----------



## Ingenuo (29 Settembre 2015)

Per fortuna l'adulterio non è più reato in Italia.
Indietro non si torna


----------



## Ultimo (29 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Per fortuna l'adulterio non è più reato in Italia.
> Indietro non si torna


Perchè per fortuna?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Per fortuna l'adulterio non è più reato in Italia.
> Indietro non si torna


Per fortuna non si torna indietro, aggiungo


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Per fortuna l'adulterio non è più reato in Italia.
> Indietro non si torna



Ciao

ma non bisogna scattare sempre sull'estremo che fu. 
Una via di mezzo c'è anche. Che forse, qualche pensiero ne vale la pena. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè per fortuna?


Perchè considerare il tradimento un reato penale è da dementi.


----------



## Ingenuo (29 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma non bisogna scattare sempre sull'estremo che fu.
> Una via di mezzo c'è anche. Che forse, qualche pensiero ne vale la pena.
> ...


C'è già l'addebito della separazione che ne tiene conto


----------



## Ultimo (29 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Perchè considerare il tradimento un reato penale è da dementi.


Può essere, e civile invece?


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> C'è già l'addebito della separazione che ne tiene conto



Ciao

lo so. L'ho scritto sopra. 
Ma il punto in tutta questa procedura è di dimostrare che è stato il tradimento a impedire che la coppia possa riprendere. E qui basta che il traditore affermi che non erano coppia neanche più prima ... per vari casini. E la cosa muore lì.


sienne


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Può essere, e civile invece?


civile sarebbe evitare di tradire


----------



## Ingenuo (29 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lo so. L'ho scritto sopra.
> Ma il punto in tutta questa procedura è di dimostrare che è stato il tradimento a impedire che la coppia possa riprendere. E qui basta che il traditore affermi che non erano coppia neanche più prima ... per vari casini. E la cosa muore lì.
> ...


Infatti. Secondo me di norme in Italia ce ne sono già troppe. Mettendone di più si ingrassano solo gli avvocati


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per fortuna non si torna indietro, aggiungo





Nobody ha detto:


> Perchè considerare il tradimento un reato penale è da dementi.


quoto


----------



## Ultimo (29 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> civile sarebbe evitare di tradire


Ho capito, non avrò risposte.


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Infatti. Secondo me di norme in Italia ce ne sono già troppe. Mettendone di più si ingrassano solo gli avvocati



Ciao

perché allora mi nomini l'addebito, se è più una fesseria su qui si basa?


sienne


----------



## free (29 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lo so. L'ho scritto sopra.
> Ma il punto in tutta questa procedura è di dimostrare che è stato il tradimento a impedire che la coppia possa riprendere. E qui basta che il traditore affermi che non erano coppia neanche più prima ... per vari casini. E la cosa muore lì.
> ...


non è proprio così, ci sono le prove da portare, anche testimoniali etc.
comunque prova ad immaginare anche il caso inverso: "io" stronza dichiaro di aver subito violenze psicologiche indicibili, solo per essere risarcita adeguatamente:singleeye:
e se ti ricordi, anche sul forum ogni tanto abbiamo letto di denunce FALSE partite da coniugi, amanti, etc...


----------



## free (29 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho capito, non avrò risposte.



ma ti ha dato una bella risposta, secondo me
non è obbligatorio sposarsi, non è obbligatorio tradire


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> non è proprio così, ci sono le prove da portare, anche testimoniali etc.
> comunque prova ad immaginare anche il caso inverso: "io" stronza dichiaro di aver subito violenze psicologiche indicibili, solo per essere risarcita adeguatamente:singleeye:
> e se ti ricordi, anche sul forum ogni tanto abbiamo letto di denunce FALSE partite da coniugi, amanti, etc...



Ciao

infatti, la mia premessa è che il tutto è difficile e molto delicato. 
Ma dall'altro canto porta pure che, insegno a mia figlia di pararsi su tutto. 
Famiglia o no, nel senso di coniuge, alla fine non c'è nessuno che ti tutela ... 
Fallo te, in primis. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Perchè considerare il tradimento un reato penale è da dementi.


Condivido.


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho capito, non avrò risposte.


ma quale risposta può esserci... una multa? La crocefissione in sala mensa? E' una parola tra adulti che non viene onorata. Si fa il patto di non scopare con altri e poi invece lo si infrange... c'è già tutta la normativa del codice civile che regola la rottura matrimoniale. Per le coppie non sposate, amen... ci si lascia, si sta male e poi quasi sempre si ricomincia col prossimo.
Non c'è nessuna garanzia di lealtà fedeltà e sincerità in amore.


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho capito, non avrò risposte.


Ma tu consideri il tradimento di tua moglie un reato civile? Presumo di no...


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma tu consideri il tradimento di tua moglie un reato civile? Presumo di no...



Ciao

il tipo di tradimento del mio ex compagno, io lo considero invece tale. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (29 Settembre 2015)

*Carissimi*

Sapete e conoscete bene quanto poco sapere c'è in me. Vado sempre d'istinto, quello che ho dentro, quello che ho imparato, dove ancora me lo domando, nasce da un testone assolutamente vuoto, e si basa su supposizioni assolutamente soggettive, per nulla avvalorate da chissà che o cosa. E' per questo che domando, è per questo che non capisco, colpa mia. 
Spesso le mie valutazioni o opinioni nascono da ciò che vivo, da ciò che sento e leggo, ed è per questo probabilmente che la penso in maniera diversa da tanti. Io il dolore l'ho vissuto, il dolore lo leggo. Andando avanti mi sono reso conto che la mia storia rispetto alle altre è nulla, se io mi fossi ritrovato in una delle tante storie che leggo qua non so se ne sarei uscito illeso. Quindi perdonatemi se attraverso il dolore che conosco e quello che leggo ritengo il tradimento un REATO GRAVE. Mia opinione, sia chiaro. 

Dicono che il penale per un tradimento sia da dementi, aggiungetemi alla lista. Il civile anche? no? si? 
Al momento leggi o non leggi che esistono per me possono andare a fare in culo! semplice. Che le cambino attraverso il vivere delle realtà che non si studiano sui libri ma si vivono sulla pelle. 

Quindi non fate caso se pongo domande da dementi o intelligenti, sono delle domande, soltanto delle domande. Qua si domanda e si risponde e altro ancora eh.


----------



## Ingenuo (29 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il tipo di tradimento del mio ex compagno, io lo considero invece tale.
> 
> ...


E in cosa sarebbe diverso dagli altri tradimenti?
Diciamo che l'assurdità di un contratto che dura tutta la vita come il matrimonio è palese.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sapete e conoscete bene quanto poco sapere c'è in me. Vado sempre d'istinto, quello che ho dentro, quello che ho imparato, dove ancora me lo domando, nasce da un testone assolutamente vuoto, e si basa su supposizioni assolutamente soggettive, per nulla avvalorate da chissà che o cosa. E' per questo che domando, è per questo che non capisco, colpa mia.
> Spesso le mie valutazioni o opinioni nascono da ciò che vivo, da ciò che sento e leggo, ed è per questo probabilmente che la penso in maniera diversa da tanti. Io il dolore l'ho vissuto, il dolore lo leggo. Andando avanti mi sono reso conto che la mia storia rispetto alle altre è nulla, se io mi fossi ritrovato in una delle tante storie che leggo qua non so se ne sarei uscito illeso. Quindi perdonatemi se attraverso il dolore che conosco e quello che leggo ritengo il tradimento un REATO GRAVE. Mia opinione, sia chiaro.
> 
> Dicono che il penale per un tradimento sia da dementi, aggiungetemi alla lista. Il civile anche? no? si?
> ...


Io non metto in dubbio il dolore che hai provato, anzi ci credo assolutamente. Nonostante tutto questo dolore provato hai tradito a tua volta con il rischio di farne provare altrettanto a lei. 
Seguendo questo discorso la tua condanna penale avrebbe anche l'aggravante di aver ben chiaro il dolore che potevi causare
Capisci che è assurdo?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non metto in dubbio il dolore che hai provato, anzi ci credo assolutamente. Nonostante tutto questo dolore provato hai tradito a tua volta con il rischio di farne provare altrettanto a lei.
> Seguendo questo discorso la tua condanna penale avrebbe anche l'aggravante di aver ben chiaro il dolore che potevi causare
> Capisci che è assurdo?


Io non vorrei prendere in esempio la mia storia, ma se devo per forza a questo punto quello che posso scrivere è che avendo tradito per una ragione X che è avvenuta per un tradimento e che questo mio tradimento mi ha ucciso ulteriormente, si, tradire è un reato gravissimo. Si il tradimento innesca situazioni gravissime, per la società, per l'educazione che si da ai figli che vengono a conoscenza delle menzogne che ci stanno in mezzo etc etc etc.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non vorrei prendere in esempio la mia storia, ma se devo per forza a questo punto quello che posso scrivere è che avendo tradito per una ragione X che è avvenuta per un tradimento e che questo mio tradimento mi ha ucciso ulteriormente, si, tradire è un reato gravissimo. Si il tradimento innesca situazioni gravissime, per la società, per l'educazione che si da ai figli che vengono a conoscenza delle menzogne che ci stanno in mezzo etc etc etc.


non parlerei mai di reato
Lascerei come sempre fuori i figli
In sintesi non concordo 

Tradire è una fatto grave. Arrivo qui e mi fermo. Oltre secondo me è davvero eccessivo andarci


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2015)

*Allora*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non vorrei prendere in esempio la mia storia, ma se devo per forza a questo punto quello che posso scrivere è che avendo tradito per una ragione X che è avvenuta per un tradimento e che questo mio tradimento mi ha ucciso ulteriormente, si, tradire è un reato gravissimo. Si il tradimento innesca situazioni gravissime, per la società, per l'educazione che si da ai figli che vengono a conoscenza delle menzogne che ci stanno in mezzo etc etc etc.


Io sono sicuro che tu non avresti mai tradito se non tradito.
La tua è stata una reazione sbagliatissima e disperata, mettere sullo stesso piano i due tradimenti nn è per nulla giusto.
Tradire è un reato gravissimo?io sono contro al tradimento,qui dentro ho imparato che non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali e non tutti i traditori sono uguali.Resto sempre contrario ma è cambiata la mia misura.Grazie a voi.:up:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> non parlerei mai di reato
> Lascerei come sempre fuori i figli
> In sintesi non concordo
> 
> Tradire è una fatto grave. Arrivo qui e mi fermo. Oltre secondo me è davvero eccessivo andarci


Non concordare è lecito.

Io invece non lascerei fuori i figli. Io i figli li metterei ( quando è possibile farlo) al corrente delle situazioni( facendolo nella maniera migliore) dando lezioni di vita reali. Cominciando a far vedere loro che i genitori sono esseri umani non esseri superiori. E dimostrando che uno sbaglio basato sulla menzogna porta delle conseguenze a tutti indistintamente. 

Una delle prime cose che si cerca d'insegnare ai figli è proprio di non mentire.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono sicuro che tu non avresti mai tradito se non tradito.
> *La tua è stata una reazione sbagliatissima e disperata, mettere sullo stesso piano i due tradimenti nn è per nulla giusto.*
> Tradire è un reato gravissimo?io sono contro al tradimento,qui dentro ho imparato che non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali e non tutti i traditori sono uguali.Resto sempre contrario ma è cambiata la mia misura.Grazie a voi.:up:


Parlando in generale e non di Ultimo (si sa mai che la prende sul personale) mi spieghi cosa per te è peggio?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non concordare è lecito.
> 
> Io invece non lascerei fuori i figli. Io i figli li metterei ( quando è possibile farlo) al corrente delle situazioni( facendolo nella maniera migliore) dando lezioni di vita reali. Cominciando a far vedere loro che i genitori sono esseri umani non esseri superiori. E dimostrando che uno sbaglio basato sulla menzogna porta delle conseguenze a tutti indistintamente.
> 
> Una delle prime cose che si cerca d'insegnare ai figli è proprio di non mentire.


Quindi hai detto loro che tua moglie ti ha tradito e tu hai ricambiato?


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Parlando in generale e non di Ultimo (si sa mai che la prende sul personale) mi spieghi cosa per te è peggio?


Ho imparato qui dentro cosa è peggio.Quando sei una persona di merda.Quando tradisci per egoismo,perchè non hai rispetto,perchè non te ne frega un cazzo,perchè sei cos'ì e basta.Quando non sono le corcostanze a portarti a tradire,ma sei proprio tu che in qualsiasi circostanza tradisci.
Per me è così.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi hai detto loro che tua moglie ti ha tradito e tu hai ricambiato?


No. Avrebbe potuto farlo mia moglie però, io per rispetto della sua volontà non ho detto nulla.

Qua vedi farfalla si comincia ad intravedere la differenza tra chi è stato tradito e chi non conosce questo tipo di dolore, perchè uno dei pensieri che mi ha logorato e che tutt'ora esiste è quello di pensare ad un mio figlio nella mia stessa situazione di tradimento. Non comunicare ai miei figli un'esperienza di vita che potrebbe farli maturare e fargli vedere uno sprazzo di vita reale mi disturba. E tanto.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No. Avrebbe potuto farlo mia moglie però, io per rispetto della sua volontà non ho detto nulla.
> 
> Qua vedi farfalla si comincia ad intravedere la differenza tra chi è stato tradito e chi non conosce questo tipo di dolore, perchè uno dei pensieri che mi ha logorato e che tutt'ora esiste è quello di pensare ad un mio figlio nella mia stessa situazione di tradimento. Non comunicare ai miei figli un'esperienza di vita che potrebbe farli maturare e fargli vedere uno sprazzo di vita reale mi disturba. E tanto.


Parlagli del tuo tradimento


----------



## Ultimo (29 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlagli del tuo tradimento


A chi?


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlagli del tuo tradimento



Ciao

avrebbe dovuto menzionare che era una reazione al tradimento della moglie. 

Comunque, io ne ho parlato. Anche per la parte che ha tradito ... 


sienne


----------



## Lucrezia (29 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No. Avrebbe potuto farlo mia moglie però, io per rispetto della sua volontà non ho detto nulla.
> 
> Qua vedi farfalla si comincia ad intravedere la differenza tra chi è stato tradito e chi non conosce questo tipo di dolore, perchè uno dei pensieri che mi ha logorato e che tutt'ora esiste è quello di pensare ad un mio figlio nella mia stessa situazione di tradimento. Non comunicare ai miei figli un'esperienza di vita che potrebbe farli maturare e fargli vedere uno sprazzo di vita reale mi disturba. E tanto.


Lo capisco. Però ci sono cose delle dinamiche di coppia genitoriali, emozionali e sessuali,  che non credo sia giusto condividere coi figli. A meno che non siano già adulti. Perché significa caricarli di informazioni e responsabilità che non competono loro.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A chi?


dici che avresti voluto che tua moglie parlasse ai tuoi figli del suo tradimento
Tu non ne hai parlato ne con lei ne con loro
Vedi un po' tu


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Lo capisco. Però ci sono cose delle dinamiche di coppia genitoriali, emozionali e sessuali,  che non credo sia giusto condividere coi figli. A meno che non siano già adulti. Perché significa caricarli di informazioni e responsabilità che non competono loro.


straquoto


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Lo capisco. Però ci sono cose delle dinamiche di coppia genitoriali, emozionali e sessuali,  che non credo sia giusto condividere coi figli. A meno che non siano già adulti. Perché significa caricarli di informazioni e responsabilità che non competono loro.



Ciao

questa storia dei figli grandi, un po' mi fa riflettere. 
La mia aveva otto anni quando si rese conto, che le cose non quadravano. 

Percepiscono ... quando gli equilibri non ci sono più ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (29 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> dici che avresti voluto che tua moglie parlasse ai tuoi figli del suo tradimento
> Tu non ne hai parlato ne con lei ne con loro
> Vedi un po' tu


Sapevo che saresti arrivata qua. La tua come sempre è una provocazione. La tua antipatia nei miei confronti è dichiarata sempre ed anche in chiaro, come hai fatto nel passato.

Te lo riscrivo nuovamente perchè non mi va che passi un certo Ultimo qua dentro: io ho tradito perchè volevo sporcarmi, perchè per me mia moglie è come un Dio ed io non potevo sentirmi migliore. Io in quel periodo ero fuori di testa e tradire significava mortificare la mia persona! soltanto la mia persona, per smettere di sentirmi migliore, per soffrire per ridurmi uno schifo ed avere altro a cui pensare. Ma tu farfalla nonostante questo io lo abbia scritto migliaia di volte tendi sempre a scrivere altro.

Quindi la tua domanda è soltanto provocatoria. Perchè già conosci la mia situazione. Già sai che io sono un credente e che non mi confesso da una vita per motivi che riguardano la mia confessione a mia moglie. Vedi di smetterla farfalla,che ripetere sempre la stessa cosa porta a noia, ti sto antipatico, non ti piace quello che scrivo, contesta ma non essere così bassa nelle tue maniere.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sapevo che saresti arrivata qua. La tua come sempre è una provocazione. La tua antipatia nei miei confronti è dichiarata sempre ed anche in chiaro, come hai fatto nel passato.
> 
> Te lo riscrivo nuovamente perchè non mi va che passi un certo Ultimo qua dentro: io ho tradito perchè volevo sporcarmi, perchè per me mia moglie è come un Dio ed io non potevo sentirmi migliore. Io in quel periodo ero fuori di testa e tradire significava mortificare la mia persona! soltanto la mia persona, per smettere di sentirmi migliore, per soffrire per ridurmi uno schifo ed avere altro a cui pensare. Ma tu farfalla nonostante questo io lo abbia scritto migliaia di volte tendi sempre a scrivere altro.
> 
> Quindi la tua domanda è soltanto provocatoria. Perchè già conosci la mia situazione. Già sai che io sono un credente e che non mi confesso da una vita per motivi che riguardano la mia confessione a mia moglie. Vedi di smetterla farfalla,che ripetere sempre la stessa cosa porta a noia, ti sto antipatico, non ti piace quello che scrivo, contesta ma non essere così bassa nelle tue maniere.


Tu non mi stai antipatico semplicemente ho ben chiaro con chi ho a che fare
Hai fatto due cose che su cui non posso passare sopra e ho ben chiaro fin dove sei in grado di arrivare
A parte questo non mi interessa sapere le giustificazioni che ti dai per aver tradito. Quella di volersi sporcare come lei per non sentirti migliore come se lei tradendoti fosse peggiore di te è davvero, per quel che mi riguarda illeggibile a dir poco.
Dopodichè non volevo provocarti in alcun modo. Non ce n'è bisogno. Questo continuo fare la parte del tradito quando tu hai, a differenza di tua moglie, programmato il tuo tradimento a tavolino dice tutto.
Lei doveva parlare ai tuoi figli così da umiliarsi anche davanti a loro (ah no serviva per insegnare a loro qualche cosa ) mentre tu hai fatto uguale e ne esci pulito
Stabilito che tua moglie ha sbagliato a parlartene, proprio perchè era una cosa nata e morta nel giro di una notte, trovo davvero triste che lei possa ancora avere sensi di colpa e non sapere che è stata ricambiata.


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

Lo spiegare ai figli serve solo per orientarli. Per non lasciarli sospesi nell'aria. 
Ma come esperienza da tramandare, non saprei. Cosa si vorrebbe dire?


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2015)

Ma io non credo proprio che serva a nulla parlare in questi termini ai figli. Non serve a nient'altro che a confonderli. I figli della nostra vita di coppia vogliono solo sapere in caso di evidenti conflitti che li riguardino e va bene così. Non vogliono sapere né quando né come né con chi facciamo sesso. Siamo genitori il nostro ruolo non è quello di riversare i nostri problemi su di loro ma di accollarci i loro. Non sono nostri amici. E la nostra storia non sarà la loro. Loro faranno i loro errori e sono altre le cose da trasmettere.  Abbiamo le spalle larghe abbastanza per portare la nostra croce da soli.


----------



## Ingenuo (29 Settembre 2015)

Trovo veramente una pessima idea rendere partecipi i figli di un tradimento fatto o subito, specie in vista di una separazione.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma io non credo proprio che serva a nulla parlare in questi termini ai figli. Non serve a nient'altro che a confonderli. I figli della nostra vita di coppia vogliono solo sapere in caso di evidenti conflitti che li riguardino e va bene così. Non vogliono sapere né quando né come né con chi facciamo sesso. Siamo genitori il nostro ruolo non è quello di riversare i nostri problemi su di loro ma di accollarci i loro. Non sono nostri amici. E la nostra storia non sarà la loro. Loro faranno i loro errori e sono altre le cose da trasmettere.  Abbiamo le spalle larghe abbastanza per portare la nostra croce da soli.


straquoto


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Trovo veramente una pessima idea rendere partecipi i figli di un tradimento fatto o subito, specie in vista di una separazione.



Ciao

le situazioni non te li cerchi. Che fai se te lo dicono loro stessi? 
A volte, non si può fare altrimenti ... 


sienne


----------



## Ingenuo (29 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> le situazioni non te li cerchi. Che fai se te lo dicono loro stessi?
> A volte, non si può fare altrimenti ...
> ...


Ovvio.
C'è caso e caso.
Però è uno strumento largamente utilizzato per mettere in cattiva luce l'altro genitore agli occhi del figlio.


----------



## banshee (29 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono sicuro che tu non avresti mai tradito se non tradito.
> La tua è stata una reazione sbagliatissima e disperata, mettere sullo stesso piano i due tradimenti nn è per nulla giusto.
> Tradire è un reato gravissimo?io sono contro al tradimento,qui dentro ho imparato che non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali e non tutti i traditori sono uguali.Resto sempre contrario ma è cambiata la mia misura.Grazie a voi.:up:





oscuro ha detto:


> Ho imparato qui dentro cosa è peggio.Quando sei una persona di merda.Quando tradisci per egoismo,perchè non hai rispetto,perchè non te ne frega un cazzo,perchè sei cos'ì e basta.Quando non sono le corcostanze a portarti a tradire,ma sei proprio tu che in qualsiasi circostanza tradisci.
> Per me è così.


letto solo ora, quoto tutto.


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> C'è caso e caso.
> Però è uno strumento largamente utilizzato per mettere in cattiva luce l'altro genitore agli occhi del figlio.



Ciao

Vero. Faccio sempre fatica a credere che lo si possa fare. Proprio non lo capisco. 
Ma non credo che Ultimo intendesse questo gioco. 


sienne


----------



## banshee (29 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Vero. Faccio sempre fatica a credere che lo si possa fare. Proprio non lo capisco.
> Ma non credo che Ultimo intendesse questo gioco.
> ...


sono d'accordo. credo che intendesse, nel caso in cui i figli si rendono conto che qualcosa non va, che capiscono, che trovano qualche "prova" (parlo che so, di adolescenti) è inutile mentire..


----------



## Ingenuo (29 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Vero. Faccio sempre fatica a credere che lo si possa fare. Proprio non lo capisco.
> Ma non credo che Ultimo intendesse questo gioco.
> ...


Probabilmente lui no.
Ma le cronache dicono che è la prassi


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma io non credo proprio che serva a nulla parlare in questi termini ai figli. Non serve a nient'altro che a confonderli. I figli della nostra vita di coppia vogliono solo sapere in caso di evidenti conflitti che li riguardino e va bene così. Non vogliono sapere né quando né come né con chi facciamo sesso. Siamo genitori il nostro ruolo non è quello di riversare i nostri problemi su di loro ma di accollarci i loro. Non sono nostri amici. E la nostra storia non sarà la loro. Loro faranno i loro errori e sono altre le cose da trasmettere.  Abbiamo le spalle larghe abbastanza per portare la nostra croce da soli.


Straquoto


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Probabilmente lui no.
> Ma le cronache dicono che è la prassi



Ciao

la cronaca, non è uno specchio della realtà. Risalta solo una parte. 
Se si prendono in considerazione tutte le separazioni, allora si tratta di una parte minore. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> C'è caso e caso.
> Però è uno strumento largamente utilizzato per mettere in cattiva luce l'altro genitore agli occhi del figlio.


D'accordissimo


----------



## Ingenuo (29 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la cronaca, non è uno specchio della realtà. Risalta solo una parte.
> Se si prendono in considerazione tutte le separazioni, allora si tratta di una parte minore.
> ...


La cronaca riporta solo gli eventi luttuosi in genere.
Ma gli avvocati matrimonialisti parlano di prassi consolidata


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Vero. Faccio sempre fatica a credere che lo si possa fare. Proprio non lo capisco.
> Ma non credo che Ultimo intendesse questo gioco.
> ...


No nemmeno io credo che sia questa la motivazione.


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> C'è caso e caso.
> Però è uno strumento largamente utilizzato per mettere in cattiva luce l'altro genitore agli occhi del figlio.


Quoto.


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sono d'accordo. credo che intendesse, nel caso in cui i figli si rendono conto che qualcosa non va, che capiscono, che trovano qualche "prova" (parlo che so, di adolescenti) è inutile mentire..



Ciao

credo di aver capito, che a lui piacerebbe poter trapassare degli strumenti che ha acquisito con questa esperienza per poter tutelare i figli difronte a certe delusioni o dolori. Il fatto è, che questi strumenti fanno parte di noi e le viviamo tutti i giorni. E un giorno se un figlio fa un'esperienza tale, noi (che abbiamo subito o fatto subire) saremo ascoltatori differenti. Non c'è bisogno di raccontare nulla ... ci cambia, e questi effetti si vivono. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il tipo di tradimento del mio ex compagno, io lo considero invece tale.
> 
> ...


Io considero reato la violenza subita ma non il tradimento.


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Settembre 2015)

Di ogni situazione bisogna tener conto dei soggetti che ne sono protagonisti. 

Io sono più sensibile di mia sorella. Se a me i nostri genitori nascondevano qualcosa mi arrabbiavo, perché comprendevo. Anche mia sorella comprendeva, ma nel suo caso preferisce non sapere. 

Io tante cose, da figlia, le vivevo come una menzogna. Capisco che c'è qualcosa che non va, perché omettere? Si trasmette una serenità apparente, che cozza con la realtà dei fatti. 

Ma siamo una bellissima varietà di persone! Ogni caso è a sè.


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> La cronaca riporta solo gli eventi luttuosi in genere.
> Ma gli avvocati matrimonialisti parlano di prassi consolidata



Ciao

A dire il vero, da maestra ho visto più casi che erano entrambi molto preoccupati e premurosi a fare tutto in favore dei figli. Sono naturalmente anche genitori, che forse cercano di sistemare tutto senza avvocati. Non lo so ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io considero reato la violenza subita ma non il tradimento.



Ciao

la parola tradimento racchiude molti aspetti. Ho scritto, il mio tipo di tradimento ... 
Volermi far passare per pazza ecc. ... è distorsione ecc. e la vedo come violenza. 
Lo so che su questo piano non la vediamo allo stesso modo ... non fa niente. 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non concordare è lecito.
> 
> Io invece non lascerei fuori i figli. Io i figli li metterei ( quando è possibile farlo) al corrente delle situazioni( facendolo nella maniera migliore) dando lezioni di vita reali. Cominciando a far vedere loro che i genitori sono esseri umani non esseri superiori. E dimostrando che uno sbaglio basato sulla menzogna porta delle conseguenze a tutti indistintamente.
> 
> Una delle prime cose che si cerca d'insegnare ai figli è proprio di non mentire.


Ultimo però, un appunto.
Parlare di reato secondo me è assurdo...ed è assurdo perchè a questo punto saremmo tutti denunciati...
Il tradimento è presente in ogni tipologia di rapporto.
Io sono stata accoltellata alle spalle in amicizia, roba che mi fumano le orecchie ancora oggi dopo anni. E cosa dovrei fare? Ha tradito me, la nostra amicizia, la mia fiducia, anni di condivisione...ho sofferto, mi ha fatto male, ma non lo reputo reato.
Così non reputo reato il fatto di aver preso parte a un tradimento durato anni...
Così non reputo reato il fatto di aver preso parte a tradimenti da una botta e via.

Non è reato. E' solo vita. E nella vita si sbatte il muso più e più volte a vari livelli.

Passo all'altro punto.
Non ho figli, ma sono figlia. Delle questioni dei miei genitori non mi importa...ma non è che non mi importa perchè me ne frego. No. Semplicemente perchè sono fatti loro e non voglio essere messa in mezzo a problemi che riguardano la loro coppia. 
Lo dico oggi perchè oggi sono in coppia...e i miei eventuali problemi col mio uomo me li smazzo da sola e/o con lui. Non tollererei intromissioni di nessun genere. E allo stesso modo non farei entrare nessuno nei miei fatti.

Detto questo, tutti siamo figli della vita che viviamo. Se tu hai vissuto un tradimento, lo hai subito e lo hai perpetrato ai danni di tua moglie non puoi insegnare niente ai tuoi figli.
Ti dico così solo perchè nessuno ci dice che loro vivranno la stessa cosa...e quindi a che serve?
E se la vivessero? Tu sei vivo e vegeto, magari sofferente...ma sei vivo e vegeto lo stesso, tra l'altro con tua moglie che ami. Chi ti dice che per loro non sarà lo stesso? Chi ti dice che per loro non sarà altro?
La vita è fatta di milioni di sfaccettature, non possiamo mettere al riparo dalle delusioni i nostri figli. E' anche giusto che le vivano. Ed è anche giusto che ne causino.


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la parola tradimento racchiude molti aspetti. Ho scritto, il mio tipo di tradimento ...
> Volermi far passare per pazza ecc. ... è distorsione ecc. e la vedo come violenza.
> ...


Ogni caso è a sé.... La tua storia me la ricordo e ti dissi che abevi subito violenza psicologica. Ma non tutti i traditi la subiscono.... Appunto si parlava di tipi di tradimento.


----------



## Ingenuo (29 Settembre 2015)

Il tradimento (ovviamente non corredato di violenze minacce etc) è al più la rottura di un contratto.
Ma in questo contratto si parla genericamente di "impegno" e non si fissano cifre, cosa che si fa nei patti prematrimoniali, nulli in Italia.
Della violazione di questo impegno si tiene conto con l'addebito


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ogni caso è a sé.... La tua storia me la ricordo e ti dissi che abevi subito violenza psicologica. Ma non tutti i traditi la subiscono.... Appunto si parlava di tipi di tradimento.



Ciao

credo, non lo so, che ci sono più persone che passano una storia simile, ma si vergognano di aver subito (e fatto accadere) tale cose ... e se ne stanno zitti. Credo, che sia più sovente di quello che si crede ... e può far parte di un tradimento. Comunque si parlava se era reato. Tale cose stanno acquistando, comunque, sempre più riconoscimento. È chiaro che, anche se accade nell'insieme di un tradimento, bisogna distinguere ... ci sono anche le botte, per dire. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2015)

Raccontare del tradimento del padre/della madre li porta a soffrire, a farli perdere fiducia a quella figura genitoriale che possono anche arrivare a disprezzare o odiare, una figura genitoriale che, a prescindere dai problemi di coppia e del tradimento, rimane un alleato valido per la loro crescita attuale e futura... Che senso ha metterli al corrente di una tale situazione?


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, non lo so, che ci sono più persone che passano una storia simile, ma si vergognano di aver subito (e fatto accadere) tale cose ... e se ne stanno zitti. Credo, che sia più sovente di quello che si crede ... e può far parte di un tradimento. Comunque si parlava se era reato. Tale cose stanno acquistando, comunque, sempre più riconoscimento. È chiaro che, anche se accade nell'insieme di un tradimento, bisogna distinguere ... ci sono anche le botte, per dire.
> 
> ...


Le botte per dire... cioè?


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Le botte per dire... cioè?



Ciao

niente. Scusa. Intendevo tante cose, e ho preso un esempio errato. 
Ho letto una storia di una donna tradita, che se le prendeva se apriva bocca a riguardo ... nulla, un flash. Ci ha messo anni per denunciarlo. 


sienne


----------



## zanna (29 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho imparato qui dentro cosa è peggio.*Quando sei una persona di merda.Quando tradisci per egoismo,perchè non hai rispetto,perchè non te ne frega un cazzo,perchè sei cos'ì e basta.Quando non sono le corcostanze a portarti a tradire,ma sei proprio tu che in qualsiasi circostanza tradisci.*
> Per me è così.


Beh Oscù a leggere velocemente tutti quei "quando" sarebbe il ritratto di un/una seriale ... poi rileggendo con calma qualche "quando" potrebbe essere applicato pure ad un/una non seriale ... bah meglio andare a pesca che il demone ha ricominciato a ruggire ...


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> niente. Scusa. Intendevo tante cose, e ho preso un esempio errato.
> Ho letto una storia di una donna tradita, che se le prendeva se apriva bocca a riguardo ... nulla, un flash. Ci ha messo anni per denunciarlo.
> ...


Per me ogni caso è a se...


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Per me ogni caso è a se...



Ciao

assolutamente d'accordo ... 

Infatti ... 


sienne


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma quale risposta può esserci... una multa? La crocefissione in sala mensa? E' una parola tra adulti che non viene onorata. Si fa il patto di non scopare con altri e poi invece lo si infrange... c'è già tutta la normativa del codice civile che regola la rottura matrimoniale. Per le coppie non sposate, amen... ci si lascia, si sta male e poi quasi sempre si ricomincia col prossimo.
> Non c'è nessuna garanzia di lealtà fedeltà e sincerità in amore.


Quanti patti si infrangono
Prometto di amarlo onorarlo e bal bla bla
A volte ci sono altri  tipo di tradimenti la coppia si regge in due sempre che non si gettai solo di voglia di scoapre in giro allora o non metti su coppia o lo dici a priori o lo dici quando ti accorgi che è cio che  vuoi
L altro sarà libero di scegliere se stare o meno a quelle condizioni
La crocifissone in sala mensa


----------



## Tessa (29 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sapevo che saresti arrivata qua. La tua come sempre è una provocazione. La tua antipatia nei miei confronti è dichiarata sempre ed anche in chiaro, come hai fatto nel passato.
> 
> Te lo riscrivo nuovamente perchè non mi va che passi un certo Ultimo qua dentro: io ho tradito perchè volevo sporcarmi, perchè per me mia moglie è come un Dio ed io non potevo sentirmi migliore. Io in quel periodo ero fuori di testa e tradire significava mortificare la mia persona! soltanto la mia persona, per smettere di sentirmi migliore, per soffrire per ridurmi uno schifo ed avere altro a cui pensare. Ma tu farfalla nonostante questo io lo abbia scritto migliaia di volte tendi sempre a scrivere altro.
> 
> Quindi la tua domanda è soltanto provocatoria. Perchè già conosci la mia situazione. Già sai che io sono un credente e che non mi confesso da una vita per motivi che riguardano la mia confessione a mia moglie. Vedi di smetterla farfalla,che ripetere sempre la stessa cosa porta a noia, ti sto antipatico, non ti piace quello che scrivo, contesta ma non essere così bassa nelle tue maniere.


Tradire dopo essere stati traditi lo trovo molto umano. Se fatto a botta calda, senza riflettere. 
Troverei molto umano anche confessare al tradito il successivo tradimento. A questo  punto si dovrebbe partire da zero e ricominciare sullo stesso piano. Anche se ci si rende conto che il tradimento a posteriori non lenisce proprio niente, anzi. 
Quindi perche' non ne hai parlato a tua moglie? Non vuoi sentirti sul piedistallo rispetto a lei ma vuoi che su quel piedistallo lei continui a percepirti?
La questione della confessione la capisco meno. Sara' che non sono credente ma non capisco cosa ti impedisca di confessarti.


----------



## danny (29 Settembre 2015)

La relazione extraconiugale è così frequente che trovo assurdo una sua omologazione a un reato, dato che si tratta di un comportamento, né più né meno che l'essere stronzi o pettegoli.
Detto questo, l'unico appunto che mi sento di fare è sulla questione economica.
Se alla scoperta del tradimento subentra una separazione, non potendo più sussistere le condizioni per la sopravvivenza della coppia, non vi è attualmente alcuna attribuzione di responsabilità a chi ha tradito per le perdite derivanti.
Ne abbiamo parlato tante volte, ma la legge prevede anche la possibilità di un assegno compensativo per il coniuge più debole economicamente, con l'unica discriminante, legata comunque all'esito dell'iter giudiziario (comunque costoso), dell'addebito, che deve essere provato in maniera idonea.
Se vi sono figli o proprietà sarà il giudice a stabilire come comportarsi, secondo il modello dell'affido condiviso, anche se ancor oggi per questioni di tempo e consuetudine, è ancora frequente che la casa venga assegnata al coniuge prevalente, nella stragrande maggioranza la madre.
E se è lei a tradire, si nota che in tanti casi - alcuni di mia conoscenza - non rischia niente, anzi.
Chi ne subisce le conseguenze maggiori (allontanamento dalla casa, detrimento dello stipendio) è in tanti casi il marito.
Il che dal punto di vista puramente economico non è a mio avviso corretto.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tradire dopo essere stati traditi lo trovo molto umano. Se fatto a botta calda, senza riflettere.
> Troverei molto umano anche confessare al tradito il successivo tradimento. A questo  punto si dovrebbe partire da zero e ricominciare sullo stesso piano. Anche se ci si rende conto che il tradimento a posteriori non lenisce proprio niente, anzi.
> Quindi perche' non ne hai parlato a tua moglie? Non vuoi sentirti sul piedistallo rispetto a lei ma vuoi che su quel piedistallo lei continui a percepirti?
> La questione della confessione la capisco meno. Sara' che non sono credente ma non capisco cosa ti impedisca di confessarti.


NON MI RIFERISCO A ULTIMO

Io trovo invece assurdo tradire "solo" perchè si è stati traditi
Se trovi che il tradimento sia sbagliato, tradire per rivincita secondo me ti fa tradire te stessa. Non ti aiuta e rischi di entrare in una spirale da cui poi non riesci a uscire.
Sul resto straquoto


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo di aver capito, che a lui piacerebbe poter trapassare degli strumenti che ha acquisito con questa esperienza per poter tutelare i figli difronte a certe delusioni o dolori. Il fatto è, che questi strumenti fanno parte di noi e le viviamo tutti i giorni. E un giorno se un figlio fa un'esperienza tale, noi (che abbiamo subito o fatto subire) saremo ascoltatori differenti. Non c'è bisogno di raccontare nulla ... ci cambia, e questi effetti si vivono.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti. La nostra esperienza serve a noi. Possiamo tentare di trasmettere gli esempi positivi, mettere in guardia dalle cose negative, insegnare quello che per noi è bene, ma per quanto riguarda il tradimento, stiamo parlando di un'esperienza che si fa davvero nell'età adulta, di cui si capisce la portata , il rischio, a volte neanche tutte le motivazioni da adulti. che discorso puoi fare ad un adolescente che vede il mondo in bianco o nero? che non ammette nessuna sfumatura di grigio? Genitore che tradisce = genitore che mente = genitore che causa dolore = genitore cattivo. Magari serve non fare le vergini dai candidi manti se capita il discorso. Quella è tutta l'onestà che serve. Che è parlare senza essere ipocriti, non scoperchiare le tombe per mettere a nudo gli scheletri.


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> NON MI RIFERISCO A ULTIMO
> 
> Io trovo invece assurdo tradire "solo" perchè si è stati traditi
> Se trovi che il tradimento sia sbagliato, tradire per rivincita secondo me ti fa tradire te stessa. Non ti aiuta e rischi di entrare in una spirale da cui poi non riesci a uscire.
> Sul resto straquoto



Ciao

non si è tanto lucidi in una situazione caratterizzata con del risucchio. 
Molte cose si fanno, che a mente lucida non si farebbero ... non si è razionali. 


sienne


----------



## Tessa (29 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> NON MI RIFERISCO A ULTIMO
> 
> Io trovo invece assurdo tradire "solo" perchè si è stati traditi
> Se trovi che il tradimento sia sbagliato, tradire per rivincita secondo me ti fa tradire te stessa. Non ti aiuta e rischi di entrare in una spirale da cui poi non riesci a uscire.
> Sul resto straquoto


Non lo trovo assurdo. Lo trovo una reazione possibile. 
Ed e' la reazione che molti traditori temono.


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non lo trovo assurdo. Lo trovo una reazione possibile.
> Ed e' la reazione che molti traditori temono.



Ciao

Vero. 
Il mio aveva messo le mani in avanti, garantendomi che avrebbe capito ogni mio colpo di testa. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (29 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu non mi stai antipatico semplicemente ho ben chiaro con chi ho a che fare
> Hai fatto due cose che su cui non posso passare sopra e ho ben chiaro fin dove sei in grado di arrivare
> A parte questo non mi interessa sapere le giustificazioni che ti dai per aver tradito. Quella di volersi sporcare come lei per non sentirti migliore come se lei tradendoti fosse peggiore di te è davvero, per quel che mi riguarda illeggibile a dir poco.
> Dopodichè non volevo provocarti in alcun modo. Non ce n'è bisogno. Questo continuo fare la parte del tradito quando tu hai, a differenza di tua moglie, programmato il tuo tradimento a tavolino dice tutto.
> ...


Programmato che?? Intanto tu non conosci i tempi che ci sono stati.Non conoscendoli stai travisando tutto. Io ero fuori di testa. soltanto che tu leggi soltanto quello che ti serve. Poi, io non mi sto giustificando, io sto raccontando quello che è successo, punto. Poi ancora, se ti risulto illeggibile io pensa a te invece, non a me, tradire con un uomo appartenente alla cerchia di amicizie familiari e rimanere col marito scrivendo nel forum che non rinneghi nulla di ciò che hai fatto, che non sei pentita e che se non fosse stato per la malattia del tuo amante ancora ci staresti assieme. E vieni a fare la morale a me distorcendo pure  quello che scrivo? eh no! 

Straquoti lucrezia quando anche io ho scritto la stessa cosa ma chiaramente a me leggi per come ti conviene. A cosa mi riferisco? Al posto dove scrivo:" Io invece non lascerei fuori i figli. Io i figli li metterei ( quando è possibile farlo) al corrente delle situazioni( facendolo nella maniera migliore) dando lezioni di vita reali. Cominciando a far vedere loro che i genitori sono esseri umani non esseri superiori. E dimostrando che uno sbaglio basato sulla menzogna porta delle conseguenze a tutti indistintamente." 

Una delle prime cose che si cerca d'insegnare ai figli è proprio di non mentire.


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

ci sono però, tanti modi per far capire ai figli che si è semplicemente degli essere umani e come tali si può sbagliare, anche facendo del male a chi ci circonda. Il quotidiano ci offre tante occasioni per parlare. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (29 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tradire dopo essere stati traditi lo trovo molto umano. Se fatto a botta calda, senza riflettere.
> Troverei molto umano anche confessare al tradito il successivo tradimento. A questo  punto si dovrebbe partire da zero e ricominciare sullo stesso piano. Anche se ci si rende conto che il tradimento a posteriori non lenisce proprio niente, anzi.
> Quindi perche' non ne hai parlato a tua moglie? Non vuoi sentirti sul piedistallo rispetto a lei ma vuoi che su quel piedistallo lei continui a percepirti?
> La questione della confessione la capisco meno. Sara' che non sono credente ma non capisco cosa ti impedisca di confessarti.


No tessa, su quel piedistallo io non ci sono, era un discorso soggettivo, un discorso che riguarda la mia sfera, il mio essere, la mia educazione. Una cosa comunque credo sia vera, avrei fatto bene a confessare anche io di averla tradita, a l'avrei dovuto fare subito. Non riesco a confessarmi perchè confessarmi al prete e non confessare tutto a mia moglie mi risulterebbe non del tutto inutile ma da ipocriti.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Lo capisco. P*erò ci sono cose delle dinamiche di coppia genitoriali, emozionali e sessuali,  che non credo sia giusto condividere coi figli*. A meno che non siano già adulti. Perché significa caricarli di informazioni e responsabilità che non competono loro.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Programmato che?? Intanto tu non conosci i tempi che ci sono stati.Non conoscendoli stai travisando tutto. Io ero fuori di testa. soltanto che tu leggi soltanto quello che ti serve. Poi, io non mi sto giustificando, io sto raccontando quello che è successo, punto. Poi ancora, se ti risulto illeggibile io pensa a te invece, non a me, tradire con un uomo appartenente alla cerchia di amicizie familiari e rimanere col marito scrivendo nel forum che non rinneghi nulla di ciò che hai fatto, che non sei pentita e che se non fosse stato per la malattia del tuo amante ancora ci staresti assieme. E vieni a fare la morale a me distorcendo pure  quello che scrivo? eh no!
> 
> Straquoti lucrezia quando anche io ho scritto la stessa cosa ma chiaramente a me leggi per come ti conviene. A cosa mi riferisco? Al posto dove scrivo:" *Io invece non lascerei fuori i figli. Io i figli li metterei ( quando è possibile farlo) al corrente delle situazioni( facendolo nella maniera migliore) dando lezioni di vita reali.* Cominciando a far vedere loro che i genitori sono esseri umani non esseri superiori. E dimostrando che uno sbaglio basato sulla menzogna porta delle conseguenze a tutti indistintamente."
> 
> Una delle prime cose che si cerca d'insegnare ai figli è proprio di non mentire.


Se per te avete detto la stessa cosa. A me sembra l'opposto
Non mi risulta che i tuoi figli siano adulti e tu hai lasciato intendere che ti sarebbe "piaciuto" che tua moglie ne parlasse con loro ma lei ha preferito, ringraziando Dio (questo lo dico io) di no

Dopodichè io non faccio la morale a nessuno e dico le cose per come le sento
Io preferisco ammettere che ho tradito perchè volevo farlo che dire che volevo sporcarmi perchè ripeto che è come dire che tua moglie tradendoti era diventata inferiore a te. Cosa che io non penserei mai dell'uomo che amo.
E tanto per chiarire io come te non insegno ai miei figli a mentire anche se COME TE ho mentito.
Ultimo puoi girare le frittate quanto vuoi io con me il gioco non ti riesce più, mi guardo alle spalle


----------



## Ultimo (29 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se per te avete detto la stessa cosa. A me sembra l'opposto
> Non mi risulta che i tuoi figli siano adulti e tu hai lasciato intendere che ti sarebbe "piaciuto" che tua moglie ne parlasse con loro ma lei ha preferito, ringraziando Dio (questo lo dico io) di no
> 
> Dopodichè io non faccio la morale a nessuno e dico le cose per come le sento
> ...


E secondo te mia moglie ed io dovevamo parlare a due bambini, uno di dieci ed uno di 6? ma sei fuori o cosa?? O pensi che sia totalmente fuori io da pensare di parlare a due bambini di quella età. sei perfida se pensi questo. Ti è stato scritto, non conosci i tempi!! 

Tu le cose nei miei riguardi le scrivi sempre in maniera diversa da quello che sono, da sempre. E se da una vita ti scrivo che le capisci sempre in maniera errata e continui a farlo un motivo c'è. Io spalle non me guardo non ne ho bisogno.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ci sono però, tanti modi per far capire ai figli che si è semplicemente degli essere umani e come tali si può sbagliare, anche facendo del male a chi ci circonda. Il quotidiano ci offre tante occasioni per parlare.
> 
> ...


Esatto sienne. Quello che hai scritto è giustissimo, e ti ringrazio per questo.


----------



## free (29 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Esatto sienne. Quello che hai scritto è giustissimo, e ti ringrazio per questo.



ma cosa intendi quando ti riferisci ai tempi?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi hai detto loro che tua moglie ti ha tradito e tu hai ricambiato?





Ultimo ha detto:


> *No. Avrebbe potuto farlo mia moglie però, io per rispetto della sua volontà non ho detto nulla.*
> 
> Qua vedi farfalla si comincia ad intravedere la differenza tra chi è stato tradito e chi non conosce questo tipo di dolore, perchè uno dei pensieri che mi ha logorato e che tutt'ora esiste è quello di pensare ad un mio figlio nella mia stessa situazione di tradimento. Non comunicare ai miei figli un'esperienza di vita che potrebbe farli maturare e fargli vedere uno sprazzo di vita reale mi disturba. E tanto.





Ultimo ha detto:


> E secondo te mia moglie ed io dovevamo parlare a due bambini, uno di dieci ed uno di 6? ma sei fuori o cosa?? O pensi che sia totalmente fuori io da pensare di parlare a due bambini di quella età. sei perfida se pensi questo. Ti è stato scritto, non conosci i tempi!!
> 
> Tu le cose nei miei riguardi le scrivi sempre in maniera diversa da quello che sono, da sempre. E se da una vita ti scrivo che le capisci sempre in maniera errata e continui a farlo un motivo c'è. Io spalle non me guardo non ne ho bisogno.


Per il rosso io credo che non avreste dovuto sei tu che nel grassetto hai lasciato intendere che avresti voluto tua moglie lo facesse ma hai rispettato la sua volontà di non farlo. E' scritto eh! non mi sono inventata nulla
Occhio Ultimo perchè ripeto io da te mi sono già fatta prendere per il culo due volte, la terza non capita.

Sono contenta che tu non debba guardarti alle spalle, io purtroppo invece da te devo farlo


----------



## Ultimo (29 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma cosa intendi quando ti riferisci ai tempi?


Ai vari periodi con azioni reazioni e riflessioni e fisime mentali nei circa tre anni in cui sono stato male.


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2015)

quoto farfalla un po' su tutto.

l'idea di rendere il tradimento un reato penale è una cosa medievale (o talebana) che storicamente è sempre andata a scapito delle donne, pertanto mi pare da pazzi anche solo ipotizzarlo.
in caso di separazione, peraltro, mi pare che ci siano delle implicazioni per chi ha avuto una storia extraconiugale, quindi viene già riconosciuto un danno. direi che è più che sufficiente.

posso capire chi tradisce per ripicca, nel senso che può essere una reazione umana, ma credo sia controproducente per se stessi.
se poi nemmeno lo si dice al coniuge, si passa automaticamente dalla parte del torto (almeno eticamente).


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E secondo te mia moglie ed io dovevamo parlare a due bambini, uno di dieci ed uno di 6? ma sei fuori o cosa?? O pensi che sia totalmente fuori io da pensare di parlare a due bambini di quella età. sei perfida se pensi questo. Ti è stato scritto, non conosci i tempi!!
> 
> Tu le cose nei miei riguardi le scrivi sempre in maniera diversa da quello che sono, da sempre. E se da una vita ti scrivo che le capisci sempre in maniera errata e continui a farlo un motivo c'è. Io spalle non me guardo non ne ho bisogno.


io non avevo capito che tua moglie non sapesse del tuo tradimento.
lessi che l'avevo tradita a tua volta dopo che lo aveva fatto lei, ma davo per scontato che anche lei sapesse.
te lo dico senza polemica alcuna.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Settembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> io non avevo capito che tua moglie non sapesse del tuo tradimento.
> lessi che l'avevo tradita a tua volta dopo che lo aveva fatto lei, ma davo per scontato che anche lei sapesse.
> te lo dico senza polemica alcuna.


Scusa e dove dovrei leggere una tua polemica. A parte che credo siano tante le cose che non sai di me. no?


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa e dove dovrei leggere una tua polemica. *A parte che credo siano tante le cose che non sai di me. no?*


certo, era per dire che credo che questo modo di fare sia sbagliato, capitò che ne parlassimo quando arrivò jim e tu dicesti che tua moglie ti aveva tradito e l'avevi tradita a tua volta.
pensai che ne aveste parlato, forse ingenuamente. 
mi ha sorpreso un po' leggere che invece non ne sapeva (e non ne sa) niente.

p.s.
mi sembravi irritato con farfalla e per questo ho sottolineato senza polemica.


----------



## free (29 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ai vari periodi con azioni reazioni e riflessioni e fisime mentali nei circa tre anni in cui sono stato male.


quindi ripensandoci secondo te il tuo tradimento è stata una reazione oppure no?
comunque sia ora state bene, le cose sono andate a posto da sole, anche se non hai detto nulla, tutto sommato bene così


----------



## Ultimo (29 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> quindi ripensandoci secondo te il tuo tradimento è stata una reazione oppure no?
> comunque sia ora state bene, le cose sono andate a posto da sole, anche se non hai detto nulla, tutto sommato bene così


Certo che il mio tradimento è stata una reazione. Il tradimento per me non esiste, e se io ho tradito vuol dire che ero proprio fuori di testa, ma fuori!


----------



## Horny (29 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Bon e con questa perply per cortesia chiudi il 3d


E perche'?????


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2015)

La discussione è deragliata perché non si è restati in tema e pure delirando abbastanza.
La delusione di un tradimento, di qualsiasi tipo, è molto profonda perché si può tradire solo chi si fida e più completamente ci si fida, più è grave la delusione.
Non essendo cosa quantificabile non può essere punibile.
Quindi, salvo quando complicazioni configurano altri reati, non ha senso parlare di punibilità.
Mi piacerebbe riprendere il tema e in particolare l'abitudine .
Non capisco perché l'abitudine venga implicitamente considerata negativa.
In tanti campi ambiamo all'abitudine, soprattutto se gradevole.
Ci piace risiedere nella stessa città e magari nelli stesso quartiere, se non particolarmente degradato, abbiamo amici di infanzia, ci commuoviamo vedendo cartoni dell'infanzia e canzoni dell'adolescenza. Perché la relazione più importante della vita, dopo quella con i genitori che  spesso dura meno, non dovrebbe costituire una rassicurante abitudine e soprattutto perché questo dovrebbe essere in contrasto con il sentimento.


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> La relazione extraconiugale è così frequente che trovo assurdo una sua omologazione a un reato, dato che si tratta di un comportamento, né più né meno che l'essere stronzi o pettegoli.
> Detto questo, l'unico appunto che mi sento di fare è sulla questione economica.
> Se alla scoperta del tradimento subentra una separazione, non potendo più sussistere le condizioni per la sopravvivenza della coppia, non vi è attualmente alcuna attribuzione di responsabilità a chi ha tradito per le perdite derivanti.
> Ne abbiamo parlato tante volte, ma la legge prevede anche la possibilità di un assegno compensativo per il coniuge più debole economicamente, con l'unica discriminante, legata comunque all'esito dell'iter giudiziario (comunque costoso), dell'addebito, che deve essere provato in maniera idonea.
> ...


Sono d 'accordo e'piu che scorretto 
Comunque conosco donne casalinghe mantenute come principesse che tradiscono pure 
L'apoteosi dell ingiustizia poi x carità ogino avrà i suoi motivi ma credo che tutti si dovrebbe essere economicamente indipendenti


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La discussione è deragliata perché non si è restati in tema e pure delirando abbastanza.
> La delusione di un tradimento, di qualsiasi tipo, è molto profonda perché si può tradire solo chi si fida e più completamente ci si fida, più è grave la delusione.
> Non essendo cosa quantificabile non può essere punibile.
> Quindi, salvo quando complicazioni configurano altri reati, non ha senso parlare di punibilità.
> ...


me lo sono chiesta spesso anche io. ci sono calde abitudini , quasi riti , che scaldano il cuore e rassicurano.


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho imparato qui dentro cosa è peggio.Quando sei una persona di merda.Quando tradisci per egoismo,perchè non hai rispetto,perchè non te ne frega un cazzo,perchè sei cos'ì e basta.Quando non sono le corcostanze a portarti a tradire,ma sei proprio tu che in qualsiasi circostanza tradisci.
> Per me è così.


Ma questo traditore è un seriale da come lo descrivi ...e credo siano abbastanza pochi quelli così
No?
Boh


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> NON MI RIFERISCO A ULTIMO
> 
> Io trovo invece assurdo tradire "solo" perchè si è stati traditi
> Se trovi che il tradimento sia sbagliato, tradire per rivincita secondo me ti fa tradire te stessa. Non ti aiuta e rischi di entrare in una spirale da cui poi non riesci a uscire.
> Sul resto straquoto


Però umanamente ci puo stare ..


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2015)

Forse meglio chiudere qui questo argomento



Ognuno pensa vive agisce e reagisce a modo suo e per se stesso troverà sempre una giustificazione un motivo no?
Ho sentito traditrici seriali dire che così sono mogli migliori altre dire che era in atto un esplorazione del proprio nuovo io ( giuro!!) traditori innamorarsi e donne e uomini con compagni che le corna se le chiamavano a gran voce eppure erano adorati dai primi
Anche grandi soccole ci sono e uomini che per un pelo di patata non capiscono più un piffero 
Per fortuna c'è ben di più che questi elementi qui 
E di fatto del rapporto uomo donna ancora si capisce poco 

Forse ci va anche fortuna nel trovarsi e bravura nel mantenersi in equilibrio no?

 inutile discutere e mandarsi affanculo tanto ci sarà sempre chi la penserà diversam da te da me ..
Tanto, come in tutte le cose, bisognerebbe mettersi le scarpe di un altro e fare il suo cammino...


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Forse meglio chiudere qui questo argomento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La penso come te.


----------



## Zod (29 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> quindi intendi tipo un risarcimento danni da fatto illecito, e non la condanna penale scaturente da reato (che sarebbe allucinante, secondo me)
> boh, sono sempre restia a considerare lecite eventuali  intromissioni della legge nella vita privata degli adulti, salvo casi gravi tipo violenze etc.


Se insulti uno per strada può denunciarti e il giudice potrebbe chiederti di pagargli i danni. Il tradimento lo puoi dimostrare per confessione o pagando un investigatore. Hai subito un danno e ne chiedi il risarcimento. Sarà poi il giudice a fare le sue valutazioni e decidere. Se non riesci a dimostrare paghi le spese processuali. Insomma niente di nuovo. Di nuovo c'è solo il voler riconoscere che il tradimento è un danno da risarcire se il tradito vuole fare causa al traditore. Per quanto riguarda la vita privata non occorre raccontare più di tanto. Sei sposata, hai le prove che ti ha tradito, basta. Visto che separarsi consensualmente non è difficile, a discolpa del traditore potrebbe andare l'eventuale presentazione ufficiale di una richiesta di separazione antecedente il tradimento. In quel caso non gli si può contestare il tradimento. 

Ognuno è libero di scopare con chi vuole e ci sta, ma se hai un impegno e crei un danno è giusto pagare. Per fare l'esempio dell'azienda, se invece di curarti degli affari dell'azienda per cui lavori, fai gli affari di una azienda concorrente ottenendone profitti, la legge ti punisce. Il matrimonio è un contratto, se non lo rispetti paghi i danni. Semmai è strano che non sia già così.


----------



## Zod (29 Settembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Furbastro
> 
> Scommetto che il divorzio nel tuo sistema ipotetico dovrebbe poter essere concesso solo se a volerlo è la parte lesa


Se due non vogliono stare più insieme è inutile obbligarli. Dispiace sempre per i figli. Ma meglio una separazione consensuale di una convivenza forzata. Bisognerebbe capire il perché sempre più famiglie si sfasciano, cosa è cambiato nella testa delle persone rispetto a 50 anni fa. Conviene quasi sempre recuperare il matrimonio, non è che separandoti potrai aspirare alla famiglia del mulino bianco, perché avrai comunque dei figli in condivisione con un estraneo. Solo proseguendo sul cammino del recupero del matrimonio puoi sperare di raggiungere la felicità famigliare completa.


----------



## Ingenuo (29 Settembre 2015)

L’infedeltà nei confronti del proprio marito o della moglie può portare non solo a una causa di separazione con addebito, ma anche alla condanna a un risarcimento dei danni cospicuo. Infatti, secondo i giudici, la violazione dell’obbligo di fedeltà può costituire, se ricorrono elementi gravi (v. dopo), fonte di danno patrimoniale e non patrimoniale per l’altro coniuge.

Per stabilire la possibilità di un risarcimento del danno è necessario valutare la condotta posta in essere dal coniuge fedifrago: se essa ha determinato una offesa alla dignità e all’onore dell’altro, allora la condanna è assicurata. Non rileva cioè il fatto della relazione extraconiugale di per sé considerata; per configurare gli estremi del danno ingiusto rilevano invece gli aspetti esteriori dell’adulterio, quando particolarmente offensivi e oltraggiosi, come ad esempio il discredito determinato dal fatto che tutti gli amici o i colleghi del coniuge erano a conoscenza del fatto che quest’ultimo fosse oggetto, da più tempo, di tradimento. La relazione ampiamente resa pubblica e quindi particolarmente frustrante per la vittima è certamente il caso paradigmatico che dà origine al risarcimento del danno.

*Sulla questione è intervenuta, questa mattina, la Cassazione [1], che ha condannato a 10mila euro di risarcimento un uomo che aveva portato avanti negli anni una relazione con un’altra donna (addirittura spingendosi alla convivenza con questa), provocando nella ex moglie uno stato di depressione e ledendo la sua dignità.

La Suprema Corte ha bastonato la condotta del coniuge, colpevole di aver fatto ritenere all’ex, con comportamento equivoco e mistificatorio, ormai superata la crisi coniugale, mentre invece questi continuava a tradirla.
Il coniuge tradito, per ottenere il risarcimento, dovrà dimostrare di aver subìto una depressione e una grave lesione della dignità.*


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> L’infedeltà nei confronti del proprio marito o della moglie può portare non solo a una causa di separazione con addebito, ma anche alla condanna a un risarcimento dei danni cospicuo. Infatti, secondo i giudici, la violazione dell’obbligo di fedeltà può costituire, se ricorrono elementi gravi (v. dopo), fonte di danno patrimoniale e non patrimoniale per l’altro coniuge.
> 
> Per stabilire la possibilità di un risarcimento del danno è necessario valutare la condotta posta in essere dal coniuge fedifrago: se essa ha determinato una offesa alla dignità e all’onore dell’altro, allora la condanna è assicurata. Non rileva cioè il fatto della relazione extraconiugale di per sé considerata; per configurare gli estremi del danno ingiusto rilevano invece gli aspetti esteriori dell’adulterio, quando particolarmente offensivi e oltraggiosi, come ad esempio il discredito determinato dal fatto che tutti gli amici o i colleghi del coniuge erano a conoscenza del fatto che quest’ultimo fosse oggetto, da più tempo, di tradimento. La relazione ampiamente resa pubblica e quindi particolarmente frustrante per la vittima è certamente il caso paradigmatico che dà origine al risarcimento del danno.
> 
> ...



Ciao

come si dimostra una lesione alla dignità?


sienne


----------



## Ingenuo (29 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> come si dimostra una lesione alla dignità?
> 
> ...


Qua era palese perchè il traditore viveva con l'amante more uxorio senza essersi separato


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Qua era palese perchè il traditore viveva con l'amante more uxorio senza essersi separato



Ciao

si, certo. È un caso estremo. 
Mi stavo solo chiedendo se si prende in considerazione anche altro ... più soft, diciamo. 


sienne


----------



## Zod (29 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> come si dimostra una lesione alla dignità?
> 
> ...


Con uno o più testimoni che dichiarano che il soggetto si vantava delle sue scappatelle extraconiugali o non si faceva problemi a mostrarsi in giro in atteggiamento molto intimo con altre persone dell'altro sesso.


----------



## Ingenuo (29 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, certo. È un caso estremo.
> Mi stavo solo chiedendo se si prende in considerazione anche altro ... più soft, diciamo.
> ...


Credo di no


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Credo di no



Ciao

credo, che il fattore di dignità sia una questione molto soggettiva. 
Personalmente mi sono sentita derubata e deturpata in tanti aspetti, 
come la dignità, l'integrità, persona, stima, valore ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Con uno o più testimoni che dichiarano che il soggetto si vantava delle sue scappatelle extraconiugali o non si faceva problemi a mostrarsi in giro in atteggiamento molto intimo con altre persone dell'altro sesso.



Ciao

dignità contiene l'aspetto di essere degno ... 
Degno, di ricevere e vivere nella verità. 
E tanto dovrebbe bastare per ledere o meno la dignità. 


sienne


----------



## Ingenuo (29 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che il fattore di dignità sia una questione molto soggettiva.
> Personalmente mi sono sentita derubata e deturpata in tanti aspetti,
> ...


Infatti va provato in modo oggettivo il danno


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Infatti va provato in modo oggettivo il danno



Ciao

si, giusto. Ma cosa viene considerato come oggettivo, per confermare la soggettività. 
È questo che mi sto chiedendo ... 


sienne


----------



## Zod (29 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Infatti va provato in modo oggettivo il danno


Che era poi quello che dicevo io, che non sapevo esistesse tale possibilità, ma mi sembrava strano non vi fosse.

E dimostra anche che non sono un telebano


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, giusto. Ma cosa viene considerato come oggettivo, per confermare la soggettività.
> È questo che mi sto chiedendo ...
> ...


Beh se mezzo paese e i conoscenti/amici/colleghi sapevano e il tradito diventa oggetto di battute e derisioni è  ovvio che la dignità sia lesa e che i danni psicologici per il tradito siano considerevoli...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2015)

In questo caso sarebbero da condannare coloro che deridono.
Altrimenti si avalla che l'essere tradito è motivo di derisione.
Il risarcimento è comunque esiguo al limite del risibile.


----------



## free (29 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> L’infedeltà nei confronti del proprio marito o della moglie può portare non solo a una causa di separazione con addebito, ma anche alla condanna a un risarcimento dei danni cospicuo. Infatti, secondo i giudici, la violazione dell’obbligo di fedeltà può costituire, se ricorrono elementi gravi (v. dopo), fonte di danno patrimoniale e non patrimoniale per l’altro coniuge.
> 
> Per stabilire la possibilità di un risarcimento del danno è necessario valutare la condotta posta in essere dal coniuge fedifrago: se essa ha determinato una offesa alla dignità e all’onore dell’altro, allora la condanna è assicurata. Non rileva cioè il fatto della relazione extraconiugale di per sé considerata; per configurare gli estremi del danno ingiusto rilevano invece gli aspetti esteriori dell’adulterio, quando particolarmente offensivi e oltraggiosi, come ad esempio il discredito determinato dal fatto che tutti gli amici o i colleghi del coniuge erano a conoscenza del fatto che quest’ultimo fosse oggetto, da più tempo, di tradimento. La relazione ampiamente resa pubblica e quindi particolarmente frustrante per la vittima è certamente il caso paradigmatico che dà origine al risarcimento del danno.
> 
> ...


vorrei sapere come sia possibile convivere con l'amante e al contempo ingenerare nel coniuge la convinzione che la crisi coniugale sia acqua passata:singleeye:
c'è qualcosa che non quadra, la massima non spiega nulla in proposito, peccato


----------



## Lucrezia (29 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, giusto. Ma cosa viene considerato come oggettivo, per confermare la soggettività.
> È questo che mi sto chiedendo ...
> ...


Credo che normalmente vengano considerati come prove dei fattori empiricamente dimostrabili, come un esaurimento nervoso, depressione, somatizzazioni fisiche, impossibilità di lavorare per lo stress, ecc


----------



## Zod (29 Settembre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Credo che normalmente vengano considerati come prove dei fattori empiricamente dimostrabili, come un esaurimento nervoso, depressione, somatizzazioni fisiche, impossibilità di lavorare per lo stress, ecc


Referti medici.


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> vorrei sapere come sia possibile convivere con l'amante e al contempo ingenerare nel coniuge la convinzione che la crisi coniugale sia acqua passata:singleeye:
> c'è qualcosa che non quadra, la massima non spiega nulla in proposito, peccato



Ciao

:rotfl: ... grazie. 
Perché mi ero detta, caspita non capisci mai nulla. Una contraddizione così non può essere. 
Saranno casi distinti. Invece ... 



sienne


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Beh se mezzo paese e i conoscenti/amici/colleghi sapevano e il tradito diventa oggetto di battute e derisioni è  ovvio che la dignità sia lesa e che i danni psicologici per il tradito siano considerevoli...



Ciao

casi così sono estremamente rari. Più da film, che altro. 
Credo che nella realtà ciò avviene più nel privato tra traditore e un amico o in forma anonima come ad esempio qui. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In questo caso sarebbero da condannare coloro che deridono.
> Altrimenti si avalla che l'essere tradito è motivo di derisione.
> Il risarcimento è comunque esiguo al limite del risibile.



Ciao

Quoto

è tutta l'ottica che dovrebbe cambiare, iniziando proprio dai mass media. Quante volte non si legge che il traditore è il furbo e il tradito il povero fesso. Un'immagine ben "bruciata" nelle menti, che fa scattare automaticamente le associazioni (basta leggere qui). Immaginiamo una volta il contrario ... come sarebbero gli atteggiamenti?


sienne


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> casi così sono estremamente rari. Più da film, che altro.
> Credo che nella realtà ciò avviene più nel privato tra traditore e un amico o in forma anonima come ad esempio qui.
> ...


Non sono affatto rari come casi. E forse non hai capito... ma va bene uguale.


----------



## danny (30 Settembre 2015)

http://www.goleminformazione.it/app...ssistenza-assegnazione-casa.html#.Vgt_bige6CU


Quando una persona viene tradita e abbandona la casa coniugale perché non ritiene più tollerabile la convivenza col coniuge commette un'azione che può avere forti ripercussioni anche a livello economico sulla sua persona.
Parlare di tradimento solo a livello morale o legato ai sentimenti e alle emozioni ha una sua relatività: il matrimonio è la costituzione di una società tra individui con dei precisi diritti e doveri.
Come tutte le società si può  sciogliere, ma ciò che ancora non si è riuscito a stabilite è l'equità in caso di separazione.
Se non vi è accordo, il ricorso al tribunale prevede tempi, costi ed esiti non da tutti sostenibili.


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl: ... grazie.
> Perché mi ero detta, caspita non capisci mai nulla. Una contraddizione così non può essere.
> ...



boh...sembra che il tradito/a sia particolarmente boccalone...o particolarmente furbo, dato che i giudici boccaloni se la sono bevuta:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> L’infedeltà nei confronti del proprio marito o della moglie può portare non solo a una causa di separazione con addebito, ma anche alla condanna a un risarcimento dei danni cospicuo. Infatti, secondo i giudici, la violazione dell’obbligo di fedeltà può costituire, se ricorrono elementi gravi (v. dopo), fonte di danno patrimoniale e non patrimoniale per l’altro coniuge.
> 
> Per stabilire la possibilità di un risarcimento del danno è necessario valutare la condotta posta in essere dal coniuge fedifrago: se essa ha determinato una offesa alla dignità e all’onore dell’altro, allora la condanna è assicurata. Non rileva cioè il fatto della relazione extraconiugale di per sé considerata; per configurare gli estremi del danno ingiusto rilevano invece gli aspetti esteriori dell’adulterio, quando particolarmente offensivi e oltraggiosi, come ad esempio il discredito determinato dal fatto che tutti gli amici o i colleghi del coniuge erano a conoscenza del fatto che quest’ultimo fosse oggetto, da più tempo, di tradimento. La relazione ampiamente resa pubblica e quindi particolarmente frustrante per la vittima è certamente il caso paradigmatico che dà origine al risarcimento del danno.
> 
> ...



Grazie ma Google l'abbiamo tutti.


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> http://www.goleminformazione.it/app...ssistenza-assegnazione-casa.html#.Vgt_bige6CU
> 
> 
> Quando una persona viene tradita e abbandona la casa coniugale perché non ritiene più tollerabile la convivenza col coniuge commette un'azione che può avere forti ripercussioni anche a livello economico sulla sua persona.
> ...



già, pensiamo al caso del marito (con figli) tradito che al 99% si ritrova fuori casa


----------



## zanna (30 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> E perche'?????


Perchè è una corbelleria ... IMHO


----------



## zanna (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> già, pensiamo al caso del marito (con figli) tradito che al 99% si ritrova fuori casa


Che culo vè??


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Che culo vè??


già:unhappy:


----------



## Ingenuo (30 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Grazie ma Google l'abbiamo tutti.


A parte che è una cosa che è venuta fuori senza fare ricerca su Google, ma ho letto su un forum e  ho ritenuto di pubblica utilità postarla, forse tu intendevi essere azionista di Google?:carneval:
Comunque la mia esortazione ad aumentare il tuo pH verso valori maggiori di 7 favorendo incontri ravvicinati con individui del sesso opposto rimane un evergreen


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> A parte che è una cosa che è venuta fuori senza fare ricerca su Google, ma* ho letto su un forum *e  ho ritenuto di pubblica utilità postarla, forse tu intendevi essere azionista di Google?:carneval:
> Comunque la mia esortazione ad aumentare il tuo pH verso valori maggiori di 7 favorendo incontri ravvicinati con individui del sesso opposto rimane un evergreen



quale forum?
grazie


----------



## Ecate (30 Settembre 2015)

Ops  sorry ho letto male


----------



## Ingenuo (30 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> quale forum?
> grazie


Altalex


----------



## Horny (30 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Perchè è una corbelleria ... IMHO


perfetto.
per te lo è, per me, evidentemente, no.
ad oggi.
io mica sono un monolite.
ora come ora ribadisco che 
considero la famiglia basata sul matrimonio una istituzione superata dagli eventi.
ad esempio il mondo va velocissimo ora, e questo ci rende per forza 
tutti più egocentrici e insofferenti all'abitudine.
ad esempio, anche dal punto di vista giuridico è necessario che il sistema si adegui 
con nuove forme di tutela dei figli minorenni.
vedo che nel nostro paese siamo rimasti indietro.
perché secondo me lo siamo come mentalità.
(questo è solo un esempio, perché non vorrei annoiarti troppo con le mie argomentazioni)
quindi, invece di invocare la chiusura del 3d,
controbatti alla mia tesi.
i forum hanno questo scopo, mi pare.


----------



## spleen (30 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> perfetto.
> per te lo è, per me, evidentemente, no.
> ad oggi.
> io mica sono un monolite.
> ...


Cosa centra la velocità con l'egocentrismo?


----------



## Horny (30 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In questo caso sarebbero da condannare coloro che deridono.
> Altrimenti si avalla che l'essere tradito è motivo di derisione.
> Il risarcimento è comunque esiguo al limite del risibile.


esula dal discorso,
lo so, ma per me sono circostanze al limite del credibile 
(eratò .....trasferisciti, appena puoi...)
cioé, cosa c'è da deridere?


----------



## Horny (30 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Cosa centra la velocità con l'egocentrismo?


più veloci vanno gli eventi che ti circondano, meno tempo hai per pensare agli altri.
...........
le donne ora lavorano fuori casa come gli uomini.
due gay maschi posso farsi un figlio con l'affitto di un utero indiano.
......
perdona il minestrone ma ho poco tempo


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> esula dal discorso,
> lo so, ma per me sono circostanze al limite del credibile
> (eratò .....trasferisciti, appena puoi...)
> cioé, cosa c'è da deridere?


Per derisione non intendevo lo stare in mezzo alla piazza e tutti che ti chiamano cornuta e ridono.. ma le battutine quelle sottili che fanno capire che loro sanno... ad es. e nel caso mio Ma la conoscete bene la Romania è vero?  oppure Come son buoni i prodotti di quel paesello(il paesello dove risiedeva lei prima di venire da "noi") .. ho saputo che a vostro marito piacciono... e sorrisino malizioso.... Il peggio e piu diretto è stato Romania-Grecia 1 a 0...Adesso uno potrebbe dire "ma non è che hai capito male tu?". No... il paese è piccolo, fin dal primo momento si mormorava, lo vedevano in macchina con lei e lui come un idiota se ne vantava con alcuni amici(tali e quali a lui) che lo dicevano ad altri(ah si comprese le mogli che al improvviso  chiamavano a me per chiedermi come sto, cornute a loro volta in quanto il loro marito raccontava al mio delle loro di scappatelle. Un bordello allucinante:rotfl Poi le espressioni di chi faceva le battute non lasciavano spazio a malintesi. Ma cosa denunci però?Solo con lui ti puoi incazzare. Vallo a dimostrare ti diranno che intendevano questo e quello.. Impari a gestirlo e col tempo il tutto si dimentica... Ma quando ti toccano dei semplici conoscenti delle ferite così profonde e fresche vuoi sparire dal mondo...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> esula dal discorso,
> lo so, ma per me sono circostanze al limite del credibile
> (eratò .....trasferisciti, appena puoi...)
> cioé, cosa c'è da deridere?



Comunque io sostengo sempre che i vicini di casa se ne fregano e io pure.
Ma se si frequenta tutti lo stesso ambiente, che siano amicizie, lavoro o altro gruppo limitato lì le persone osservano e parlano. Pensa se tu avessi una storia di qualunque tipo con un collega, ne parlerebbero.
Penso che stiano già parlando di me in un certo ambiente e non è (ancora) successo niente!
E ai tempi qualche battuta me l'hanno fatta.
Certamente era il meno.
Non è certo di quello che dovrei essere risarcita.


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque io sostengo sempre che i vicini di casa se ne fregano e io pure.
> Ma se si frequenta tutti lo stesso ambiente, che siano amicizie, lavoro o altro gruppo limitato lì le persone osservano e parlano. Pensa se tu avessi una storia di qualunque tipo con un collega, ne parlerebbero.
> Penso che stiano già parlando di me in un certo ambiente e non è (ancora) successo niente!
> E ai tempi qualche battuta me l'hanno fatta.
> ...


A me quelle battute facevano male, molto male... Uscivo per portare i bambini al parco e quelle persone c'erano. Andavo a lavorare e le vedevo... Andavo al supermercato e mi guardavano come una poveretta,a choedermi come mai mi ero sciupata... Lo sapevano. Non era una paranoia mia. E il tutto si sommava e diventava ancora più pesante.... Brutto. Molto brutto. Poi ho imparato a fregarmene.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A me quelle battute facevano male, molto male... Uscivo per portare i bambini al parco e quelle persone c'erano. Andavo a lavorare e le vedevo... Andavo al supermercato e mi guardavano come una poveretta,a choedermi come mai mi ero sciupata... Lo sapevano. Non era una paranoia mia. E il tutto si sommava e diventava ancora più pesante.... Brutto. Molto brutto. Poi ho imparato a fregarmene.


Se si vive in un paese piccolo sono sguardi che non si possono evitare.

Mi dispiace.


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si vive in un paese piccolo sono sguardi che non si possono evitare.
> 
> Mi dispiace.


Eh si... non era neanche la vergogna... Era che uscivo per distrarmi ma alla fine il pensiero tornava sempre li. E il circolo ripartiva... Infatti di quel periodo non mi ricordo niente di felice... Solo nero. Tutto nero.


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh si... non era neanche la vergogna... Era che uscivo per distrarmi ma alla fine il pensiero tornava sempre li. E il circolo ripartiva... Infatti di quel periodo non mi ricordo niente di felice... Solo nero. Tutto nero.


:kiss:


----------



## Zod (30 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh si... non era neanche la vergogna... Era che uscivo per distrarmi ma alla fine il pensiero tornava sempre li. E il circolo ripartiva... Infatti di quel periodo non mi ricordo niente di felice... Solo nero. Tutto nero.


Hai fatto qualcosa di male? No? Allora si fottano...

Non conosco la ricetta della felicità ma il fregarsene delle opinioni altrui è sicuramente uno degli ingredienti.


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Hai fatto qualcosa di male? No? Allora si fottano...
> 
> Non conosco la ricetta della felicità ma il fregarsene delle opinioni altrui è sicuramente uno degli ingredienti.


Sai cosa disse un amico di mio marito?Che non avevo saputo far la moglie e tenermelo... Lui è stato uno dei primi a beccarsi un vaffanculo


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Hai fatto qualcosa di male? No? Allora si fottano...
> 
> Non conosco la ricetta della felicità ma il fregarsene delle opinioni altrui è sicuramente uno degli ingredienti.



Ciao

come adulto te ne puoi pure fregare. Il brutto è quando vanno di mezzo i figli ... 
I figli degli altri parlano pure ... sentendo i genitori ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sai cosa disse un amico di mio marito?Che non avevo saputo far la moglie e tenermelo... Lui è stato uno dei primi a beccarsi un vaffanculo



Ciao

come minimo. Ma che testa di cavolo. 

Mi dispiace. 

PS: Ho capito cosa intendevi. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> :kiss:


:bacissimo:


----------



## Zod (30 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> come adulto te ne puoi pure fregare. Il brutto è quando vanno di mezzo i figli ...
> I figli degli altri parlano pure ... sentendo i genitori ...
> ...


In Italia si dice "il più pulito c'ha la rogna" non riferendosi ovviamente ai bambini.


----------



## Horny (30 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque io sostengo sempre che i vicini di casa se ne fregano e io pure.
> Ma se si frequenta tutti lo stesso ambiente, che siano amicizie, lavoro o altro gruppo limitato lì le persone osservano e parlano. Pensa se tu avessi una storia di qualunque tipo con un collega, ne parlerebbero.
> Penso che stiano già parlando di me in un certo ambiente e non è (ancora) successo niente!
> E ai tempi qualche battuta me l'hanno fatta.
> ...


si, cmq io detesto si parli di me.
allora sugli altri cerco di trattenermi.


----------



## Tessa (1 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh si... non era neanche la vergogna... Era che uscivo per distrarmi ma alla fine il pensiero tornava sempre li. E il circolo ripartiva... Infatti di quel periodo non mi ricordo niente di felice... Solo nero. Tutto nero.


Io invece provavo vergogna. 
Anche mio marito diceva di provare imbarazzo e vergogna, ma mai quanto me, ne sono sicura.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Io invece provavo vergogna.
> Anche mio marito diceva di provare imbarazzo e vergogna, ma mai quanto me, ne sono sicura.


Dolore lo capisco. Vergogna no.

Perché vergognarsi? Di cosa?


----------



## Tessa (1 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dolore lo capisco. Vergogna no.
> 
> Perché vergognarsi? Di cosa?


Non so spiegarlo. Di fatto è il traditore che dovrebbe vergognarsi.
Io mi sentivo umiliata, presa in giro, e di questo provavo vergogna.


----------



## Mary The Philips (1 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non so spiegarlo. Di fatto è il traditore che dovrebbe vergognarsi.
> Io mi sentivo umiliata, presa in giro, e di questo provavo vergogna.



Anche per me e' stato faticoso aprirmi raccontando di essere stata tradita, come se avessi io qualcosa di cui vergognarmi e non lui. In fondo si viene catapultati nella condizione di perdenti conclamati, di coloro a cui e' stato preferito qualcun altro di fatto e, nel caso si provi a rimettere in piedi la coppia, al cospetto di chi sa sembra sempre di apparire ancora piu' coglioni di quanto gia' non ci si senta per conto proprio. Poi magari realmente non e' cosi che funziona, ma la sensazione e' quella.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2015)

Credo che la vergogna, fino a quando si sta col partner che ci ha traditi, è riferita a questo. Non credo sia bello che la persona che ami sia sulla bocca di alcuni stronzi che sparlano.


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credo che la vergogna, fino a quando si sta col partner che ci ha traditi, è riferita a questo. Non credo sia bello che la persona che ami sia sulla bocca di alcuni stronzi che sparlano.



Ciao

se la gente arriva a parlare di ciò, allora uno dei due non è stato tanto attento e discreto. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se la gente arriva a parlare di ciò, allora uno dei due non è stato tanto attento e discreto.
> 
> ...


Certo, anche. Possono essere tante le motivazioni tra le quali anche quella che hai scritto tu.


----------



## Tessa (1 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se la gente arriva a parlare di ciò, allora uno dei due non è stato tanto attento e discreto.
> 
> ...


Che un tradimento resti un segreto tra due persone e' un'illusione. 
In genere molto sanno, alcuni sospettano, solo il tradito resta ignaro. 
Noi facciamo parte della piccola percentuale di quelli che lo hanno scoperto. Forse in qualche modo siamo dei 'privilegiati'. Partendo dalla convinzione che sia meglio sapere. 
La' fuori e' pieno di gente che non sa. 
Io sono a conoscenza di molti fatti privati. Me li tengo per me. Comunque mi pesa.


----------



## Horny (1 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Anche per me e' stato faticoso aprirmi raccontando di essere stata tradita, come se avessi io qualcosa di cui vergognarmi e non lui. In fondo si viene catapultati nella condizione di perdenti conclamati, di coloro a cui e' stato preferito qualcun altro di fatto e, nel caso si provi a rimettere in piedi la coppia, al cospetto di chi sa sembra sempre di apparire ancora piu' coglioni di quanto gia' non ci si senta per conto proprio. Poi magari realmente non e' cosi che funziona, ma la sensazione e' quella.


guarda, a me non è neppure capitato, eppure capisco benissimo 
la sensazione perché starei proprio esattamente come tu descrivi.
la causa sarà sempre una scarsa autostima?


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Che un tradimento resti un segreto tra due persone e' un'illusione.
> In genere molto sanno, alcuni sospettano, solo il tradito resta ignaro.
> Noi facciamo parte della piccola percentuale di quelli che lo hanno scoperto. Forse in qualche modo siamo dei 'privilegiati'. Partendo dalla convinzione che sia meglio sapere.
> La' fuori e' pieno di gente che non sa.
> Io sono a conoscenza di molti fatti privati. Me li tengo per me. Comunque mi pesa.



Ciao

mah. Del mio tradimento sanno solo le persone coinvolte e voi. Di altri due del mio paese ne so io, perché i traditi si sono sfogati con me, ma nel paese nessuno sa nulla ... e siamo 200 gatti. Tutti sanno tutto. Nell'altro forum che frequentavo molte amanti erano discreti e secondo loro nessuno sapeva nulla. 

Il mio ex era di una discretezza assurda, perché aveva paura di perdere il lavoro se qualcuno venisse a sapere qualcosa, visto che lui era un superiore di lei. Quando hanno paura di perdere qualcosa a loro importante, vanno sulle uova. 


sienne


----------



## Mary The Philips (1 Ottobre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> guarda, a me non è neppure capitato, eppure capisco benissimo
> la sensazione perché starei proprio esattamente come tu descrivi.
> la causa sarà sempre una scarsa autostima?



Può essere. Nel mio caso il tradimento ha inferto un colpo mortale alla già debole autostima, attaccata alle caviglie, alle spalle, al collo e in pieno viso, da tutti i lati insomma; nel caso di una mia amica, a tradimento del marito solo sospettato (fondatamente secondo me), la sua autostima (elevata) l'ha portata a tradire a sua volta (con coinvolgimento emotivo). Ha pensato bene di non piangersi addosso, e a fronte di tutti i tentativi falliti di ristabilire col marito una relazione soddisfacente, ha soddisfatto i suoi vuoti guardandosi intorno. L'ho duramente contestata, prima che accadesse a me quello che è accaduto, ma alla luce di quello che sto ancora vivendo io penso che abbia fatto non bene, di più. E' pur vero che da anni paga le conseguenze di questa sua storia extra (beccata dal marito che è rimasto con lei), ma alla fine dei salmi credo l'entità della sua sofferenza sia inferiore alla mia. Lei deve fronteggiare ancora i residui tossici del tradimento inferto, io di quello subito. Se potessi scegliere preferirei il primo, almeno mi sarei goduta qualcosa di bello e adrenalinico prima.


----------



## Mary The Philips (1 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Che un tradimento resti un segreto tra due persone e' un'illusione.
> In genere molto sanno, alcuni sospettano, solo il tradito resta ignaro.
> Noi facciamo parte della piccola percentuale di quelli che lo hanno scoperto. Forse in qualche modo siamo dei 'privilegiati'. Partendo dalla convinzione che sia meglio sapere.
> La' fuori e' pieno di gente che non sa.
> Io sono a conoscenza di molti fatti privati. Me li tengo per me. Comunque mi pesa.




Sono d'accordo. Personalmente mi capita spesso di sgamare due che se la intendono, sia in ambiente professionale che altrove. Sono i segreti di pulcinella; si vede dagli sguardi e da tanti altri piccoli dettagli che a chi li vive sembrano nulla, ma che a un occhio "allenato" non sfuggono.


----------



## Tessa (2 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mah. Del mio tradimento sanno solo le persone coinvolte e voi. Di altri due del mio paese ne so io, perché i traditi si sono sfogati con me, ma nel paese nessuno sa nulla ... e siamo 200 gatti. Tutti sanno tutto. Nell'altro forum che frequentavo molte amanti erano discreti e secondo loro nessuno sapeva nulla.
> 
> ...


Quando il campo e' professionale e puo' ledere interessi personali e' l'unico caso in cui LUI tace. 
Lei vai tranquilla che almeno con un'amica si sara' confidata. E da li' a catena....


----------



## danny (2 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> *Quando il campo e' professionale e puo' ledere interessi personali e' l'unico caso in cui LUI tace*.
> Lei vai tranquilla che almeno con un'amica si sara' confidata. E da li' a catena....


Vero.
D'altronde anche noi, pur tentando di conservare l'anonimato, ne siamo venuti a parlare su un forum.
Del tradimento se ne parla, per i più svariati motivi, con chi ci sta vicino.
Nel mio caso, lui ne parlò non solo con gli amici ma anche con i genitori. 
Evidentemente le sue intenzioni erano altre.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Quando il campo e' professionale e puo' ledere interessi personali e' l'unico caso in cui LUI tace.
> Lei vai tranquilla che almeno con un'amica si sara' confidata. E da li' a catena....


Non è sempre così. Io e il mio amante abbiamo frequentato gli stessi amici per due anni e mezzo e nessuno si è accorto di nulla. Lui non ne ha parlato con nessuno. Io con i due miei migliori amici di cui fortunatamente mi posso fidare gl ciecamente o non li considererei amici. Credo comunque che molto dipenda da come ci si pone


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Personalmente mi capita spesso di sgamare due che se la intendono, sia in ambiente professionale che altrove. Sono i segreti di pulcinella; si vede dagli sguardi e da tanti altri piccoli dettagli che a chi li vive sembrano nulla, ma che a un occhio "allenato" non sfuggono.


Ecco.... io mi sa che mi devo "allenare" un altro po'... buhuhuaaaaaaaa


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ecco.... io mi sa che mi devo "allenare" un altro po'... buhuhuaaaaaaaa



Ciao

:rotfl: ... siamo in due. Non colgo nulla ... 
Ma non m'interessa neanche qualcosa ... 



sienne


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl: ... siamo in due. Non colgo nulla ...
> Ma non m'interessa neanche qualcosa ...
> ...


Guarda un altro po' di corna e son sicura che prima o poi divento un esperta:rotfl:


----------

